# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  بشرى: مكتبة الإمام الزهري بالخروب -الجزائر- معكم في المنتدى المبارك

## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
و الصلاة و السلام على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين، و على تابعيهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.
أما بعد،

فمعكم أخوكم أبو عبد الله خير الدين، صاحب مكتبة الإمام الزهري بمدينة الخروب - ولاية قسنطينة.
أُقدم خدمة الإعلان على الكتب المتوفرة لدى مكتبتنا المباركة، و إصداراتها التي تصدرها، سواء إصدارات خاصة بها أو بالتعاون مع دار نشر أخرى

و من ذلكم مشروع كتاب قيم جدا و نفيس نعلن عنه قريبا بإذن الله هو عبارة عن تعاون بين مكتبتنا و دار الميراث النبوي بإذن الله.

و أيضا المعارض التي تقوم بها المكتبة سواء في الجامعات الإسلامية أو التظاهرات الثقافية الإسلامية.

فالمرجو من الإخوة طلبة العلم في الجزائر أو تونس أو باقي الدول المجاورة ألآ يحرمونا من نصائحهم أو إستفساراتهم حول الكتب التي نوفرها

سنضع تباعا بإذن الله عناوين الكتب التي لدينا كي يتسنى للإخوة طلبة العلم الإطلاع المستمر عليها و شكرا

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

*مصحف التجويد، طبعة فاخرة جدا، بالألوان، و تفسير الكلمات الغريبة، ورش، مقاسان 14*20 و 17*24، طبعة دار المعرفة.

تفسير السعدي، شامواه، لونان، دار ابن حزم.

بدائع التفسير الجامع لما فسره الإمام ابن القيم، 1/3 شامواه لونان، طبعة فاخرة جدا، دار ابن الجوزي.

الباعث الحثيث 1/2، شامواه، شرح أحمد شاكر، تعليق الألباني، مكتبة المعارف.

سبل السلام شرح بلوغ المرام، تعليق العلامة الألباني، شامواه، مكتبة المعارف.

كتب السنن (الترمذي، أبو داود، النسائي) شامواه لونان، بتخريج الألباني و تحقيق مشهور، مكتبة المعارف.

* *مفاتيح التفسير 1/2، شمواه، طبعة فاخرة، دار تدمرية.
**
الشامل   الميسر في فقه الكتاب والسنة  1 / 3  ( لونان ـ شاموا )، تأليف: محمد صبحي بن حسن حلاق
* *
القواعد   والضوابط الفقهية في كتاب  ( الأم )   للإمام الشافعي   ( مجلد ) ( ورق شاموا )* *،دار تدمرية.

المجلى   في شرح القواعد المثلى في صفات الله وأسماءه الحسنى، تأليف كاملة الكواري، دار ابن حزم.
* *
الهادي   في القراءات السبع ( ورق شاموا  / مجلد )* *بلوغ   المرام من أدلة الأحكام   ( مجلد ) ( ورق   شاموا )، طبعة فاخرة، دار أطلس الخضراء، تحقيق طارق عوض الله.
* *
تفسير  العلامة ابن باديس أو مجالس التذكير من كلام الحكيم الخبير 1 / 2* *،دار ابن حزم.

تنبيه   الطلبة على معاني الألفية 1 / 3     (   ورق شاموا ) طبعة فاخرة، دار تدمرية.
* *
الحلل   الابريزية من التعليقات البازية على صحييح البخاري ،1/4 (تعليقات الإمام ابن باز على صحيح البخاري)، طلبعة فاخرة، شمواه، دار تدمرية

* *دراسات   في قواعد الترجيح 1 / 2 ( ورق شاموا )،طبعة فاخرة، دار تدمرية.
* *
شرح   المتقن لتذكرة ابن الملقن في علوم الحديث، تأليف: سليم الهلالي،     ( ورق شاموا / مجلد ) طبعة فاخرة.

علوم الحديث لإبن الصلاح + نكت العراقي + نكت العسقلاني، 1/6 شمواه، تحقيق طارق عوض الله، دار ابن القيم، دار ابن عفان.

شرح العقيدة الواسطية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، 1/2 شرح معالي الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ، شامواه، فاخرة، دار الميراث النبوي.

*

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

شرح العقيدة التدمرية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، شرحها العلامة البراك، شامواه لونان، فاخرة جدا، دار التدمرية.

شرح العقيدة الطحاوية، شرحها العلامة البراك، شامواه، دار التدمرية.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري1/7، للحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي، شامواه، مجلد، تحقيق طارق عوض الله، ابن الجوزي.

فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري1/15، للحافظ العسقلاني، لون أبيض، مجلد، دار الفيحاء، شركة ابن باديس.

شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي 1/6، شامواه لونان فاخرة، دار الفيحاء، شركة ابن باديس.

تحفة الأحوذي شرح جامع الترمذي 1/13، شامواه لونان، فاخرة، الفيحاء، شرك ابن باديس.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

مكتبة الإمام الزهري
الكتاب و السنة بفهم سلف الأمة


العنوان الرئيسي: حي الهناء رقم 08 مدينة الخروب - ولاية قسنطينة - الجزائر
الهاتف: 0771819324/0661256933
من خارج الجزائر: إحذف الرقم "0" و عوضه بـ: "00213"
البريد الإلكتروني: imam.zuuhri@gmail.com

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

كتاب الإيمان للحافظ ابن منده، كرتونية لونان، دار ابن حزم.

الوابل الصيب من الكلم الطيب، للإمام ابن القيم، تحقيق فواز الزمرلي، شامواه، مجلد، دار ابن حزم.

مفتاح دار السعادة 1/3، للإمام ابن القيم طبعة محققة تحقيق جيد، مجلد، دار ابن حزم.

فتح رب البرية بشرح نظم الآجرومية،مجلد شامواه لونان، طبعة فاخرة، مكتبة الأسدي بمكة.

مدخل إلى الصحيح للحاكم 1/3، شامواه، تحقيق العلامة ربيع المدخلي، دار الإمام أحمد مصر.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين للإمام ابن القيم 1/8، تحقيق مشهور

آثار ابن القيم 1/8، دار عالم الفوائد

طريق الوصول إلى الثلاثة أصول للإمام المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب، شرحها العلامة زيد المدخلي، شمواه فاخرة، دار الميراث النبوي.

الإيضاحات السنية لأصول العقائد الدينية للعلامة السعدي، شرحها العلامة زيد المدخلي، شمواه فاخرة، دار الميراث النبوي.

التعليقات التوضيحية على مقدمة الفتوى الحموية لشيخ الإسلام، شرحها العلامة صالح الفوزان، شمواه فاخرة، دار الميراث النبوي.

المنحة الربانية بشرح الأربعين النووية، للعلامة صالح الفوزان، شمواه فاخرة، دار الميراث النبوي.

مجموعة الرسائل الدعوية و المنهجية، للعلامة صالح الفوزان، شمواه فاخرة، دار الميراث النبوي.

التحذير من الشيطان، للعلامة محمد الوصابي، شمواه فاخرة، دار الميراث النبوي.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

القواعد و الضوابط الفقهية في كتاب الأم للشافعي، مجلد شمواه، فاخرة، دار التدمرية.

الهادي في القراءات السبع، مجلد شمواه، فاخرة، دار ابن حزم.

أصح الأسانيد 1/2، شمواه مجلد، فاخرة، دار ابن حزم.

الثمر الداني شرح رسالة إبن أبي زيد القيرواني 1/2، شرحها الأزهري، مجلد ورق أبيض، دار ابن حزم.

الكافي في فقه الإمام أحمد، لشيخ الإسلام ابن قدامة المقدسي، لونان شمواه، فاخرة، المكتب الإسلامي.

الجامع المفيد في صناعة التجويد، مجلد ورق أبيض، دار ابن حزم.

----------


## أبويحي السوفي

أسأل الله ان يبارك لكم في عملكم وفي جهدكم.
وأقترح لو أنكم تضعون الاسعار ولايشترط سعر الجملة..بل يكتفى بسعر التجزئة...وآمل ان تكون الاسعار تنافسية...وأقول لك أبشر فان الاخوة الجزائريين موجودين بكثرة في المنتدى...أسأل الله ان يفتح عليكم برزق حلال واسع.

----------


## أسامة آل عكاشة

هل وصلكم شيئا من أعمالى
أبوعمروالآثرى 
أسامة آل عكاشة

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> أسأل الله ان يبارك لكم في عملكم وفي جهدكم.
> وأقترح لو أنكم تضعون الاسعار ولايشترط سعر الجملة..بل يكتفى بسعر التجزئة...وآمل ان تكون الاسعار تنافسية...وأقول لك أبشر فان الاخوة الجزائريين موجودين بكثرة في المنتدى...أسأل الله ان يفتح عليكم برزق حلال واسع.


بارك الله فيكم على التفاعل و الدعاء، و أبشركم أن أسعارنا جد تنافسية إذا ما قارناها بأسعار المكاتب الأخرى
و أيضا مكتبتنا توفر الكتب بالجملة أيضا، لذا فالأسعار تكون جييدة للجميع.

و كمعلومة للإخوة، مكتبتنا و لله الحمد توفر الكثير من العناوين المهمة بأسعار الجملة لطلبة العلم، و أسعار الجملة لتلك العناوين نوفرها بأسعار الإستيراد تقريبا، أي أنها منخفضة جدا. و لله الحمد.

سننظر في إقتراحك حول وضع الأسعار إذا ما كان لا يمنعه الإخوة المشرفون في المنتدى.

بارك الله فيكم جميعا.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> هل وصلكم شيئا من أعمالى
> أبوعمروالآثرى 
> أسامة آل عكاشة


السلام عليكم

.....لا يوجد

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

التحذير من الشيطان، للعلامة الوصابي، شامواه لونان، فاخرة، دار الميراث النبوي.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

متن كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد للإمام المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب، حجم الجيب، ورق أبيض، دار الإمام مالك.

متن سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول للإمام العلامة الحكمي، حجم الجيب، ورق أبيض، دار الإمام مالك.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

الآداب الشرعية و المنح المرعية 1/3، شمواه فاخرة، دار ابن حزم.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السوفي

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيكم على جهدكم أخي ونور الله دربك نحو الجنان......ممكن تتحفنا أخي ببعض الاسعار بالدينار الجزائري ...لاني بعيد من مدينة قسنطينة

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

قبس من روائع الأفنان الندية أداب إسلامية ووصايا شرعية وأذكار نبوية للعلامة زيد المدخلي، شمواه، دار الميراث النبوي.

الإيضاحات السنية لأصول العقائد الدينية للعلامة عبد الرحمن السعدي للعلامة زيد المدخلي، شمواه، دار النيراث النبوي.

التعليقات التوضيحية على مقدمة الفتوى الحموية شرح العلامة صالح الفوزان، شمواه مجلد، دار الميراث النبوي.

مجموعة رسائل دعوية ومنهجية للعلامة صالح الفوزان، ورق أبيض كرتونية، دار الميراث النبوي.

فتاوى المرأة المسلمة للعلامة الإمام مقبل بن هادي الوادعي، روق أبيض كرتونية، دار الميراث النبوي.

عز المسلمين في تمسكهم بالدين للعلامة الوصابي، حجم صغير شمواه، دار الميراث البنبوي.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله فيكم على جهدكم أخي ونور الله دربك نحو الجنان......ممكن تتحفنا أخي ببعض الاسعار بالدينار الجزائري ...لاني بعيد من مدينة قسنطينة


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله

أي كتاب تريد سعره أخي في الله.

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

أخي هل ترسل الكتاب الى الامارات ؟

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> أخي هل ترسل الكتاب الى الامارات ؟


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

نعم أخي، لكن بضوابط، و بعض الشروط منها: دفع الثمن يكون بالأورو أو الدولار الأمريكي حسب السوق العالمية في ذلك الحين -أي حين الشراء- عبر الحساب الجاري للمكتبة. و تحمل مصاريف الشحن للكتب المطلوبة من طرفك أنت.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

متون العقيدة (لمعة الإعتقاد، الواسطية، الطحاوية، السفارينية) حجم الجيب، شامواه فاخرة، بألون للأغلفة أربعة منها الأحمر و الأسود دار ابن حزم.

متن كتاب رياض الصالحين، حجم الجيب، شامواه لونان، فاخرة، بألوان للأغلفة مختلفة، دار ابن حزم.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

الأخ تلميذ الدنيا، نأسف لنفاد آثار ابن القيم 1/8.
بقيت نسخة واحدة فقط و هي خاصة بالبيع المحلي.

لأن في مكتبتنا المباركة، نقسم ما لدينا من كتب إلى ثلاث أقسام:

مثلا: بلوغ المرام طبعة راد أطلس الخضراء، لدينا مثلا 400 نسخة، نقسمها إلى قسم للبيع بالتجزئة في المكتبة و قسم للبيع بالجملة و قسم للبيع إلى الجامعات و دول الخارج كتونس أو فرنسا مثلا.

فحين نفاد ما قسمناه للبيع بالجملة يتوقف البيع بالجملة لذلك العنوان حتى لو كان هناك منه كمية كبيرة في التجزئة تسمح لإستعمالها في الجملة، و هذه سياسة المكتبة التي ننتهجها في بيع الكتب، بارك الله فيك و شكرا.

إذا كان لديك طلب لكتاب آخر فتفضل، و نسأل الله جل و علا أن يكون متوفر بإذن الله.

مع العلم أن المكتبة لديها عناوين أخرى كثيرة لم نكتبها هنا لضيق الوقت، و نعدكم بتحدث القائمة كلما يسر الله لنا ذلك.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

عقد الدرر شرح مختصر نخبة الفكر، لونان شمواه، فاخرة، دار الرشد.

كتاب الكبائر، حجم الجيب، شامواه لونان، فاخرة، دار ابن حزم.

جامع العلوم و الحكم، حجم الجيب، شمواه لونان فاخرة، دار ابن حزم.

متن قطر الندى، حجم الجيب، شمواه لونان فاخرة، دار ابن حزم.

متن ألفية ابن مالك، حجم الجيب، شامواه لونان فاخرة، دار ابن حزم.

متون في النحو (الآجرومية + ملحة الإعراب) حجم الجيب، شمواه لونان فاخرة، دار ابن حزم.

----------


## ابومعصوم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ايها الاخوة كيف نستفيد من مكتبة الامام الزهري ابو معصوم الاسعردي ... تركية

----------


## أبويحي السوفي

هل عندكم فرع او لديكم وكيل في العاصمة؟؟؟؟

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> هل عندكم فرع او لديكم وكيل في العاصمة؟؟؟؟


السلام عليكم

أخي نرسل الكتب التي نبيعها إلى العاصمة عبر شركات "النقل العمومي" الخاصة و من ذلك شركة النقل العمومي بباب الواد التي نتعامل معها بشكل دائمة و مستمر.

إذا كنت تريد شراء كتب من مكتبتنا سنرسلها لك عبر ذلك النقال و تستلمها بعد 24 ساعة فقط.

إذا كنت موافق على هذا سنزودك بمعلومات أخرى تحتاجها أنت و باقي الإخوة في ذلك...

----------


## ابن عمرو

> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> سنرى في المخزن بإذن الله و أزودك بشروح كتاب بلوغ المرام التي عندنا


اخواني الكرام هل من خبر عن الكتاب .
هل أجد عندكم كذلك : (  كتاب الفقه الميسر في ضوء الكتاب و السنة )
اعداد نخبة من العلماء 
المملكة العربية السعودية وزارة الشؤون الاسلامية والاوقاف 
مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف 
فان شاء الله في هذه الأيام سأسافر الى الشرق الجزائري سأزور مكتبتكم ، فأرجو منكم تزويدي بالاسعار .

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> اخواني الكرام هل من خبر عن الكتاب .
> هل أجد عندكم كذلك : (  كتاب الفقه الميسر في ضوء الكتاب و السنة )
> اعداد نخبة من العلماء 
> المملكة العربية السعودية وزارة الشؤون الاسلامية والاوقاف 
> مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف 
> فان شاء الله في هذه الأيام سأسافر الى الشرق الجزائري سأزور مكتبتكم ، فأرجو منكم تزويدي بالاسعار .


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله،

أخي، لدينا كتاب: الشامل الميسر في فقه الكتاب و السنة، تأليف محمد صبحي بن حسن حلاق، يقع في ثلاث مجلدات كرتونية جيدة جدا، بورق شمواه و لونان أسود و أحمر، طبعة ممتازة سواء المحتوى أو الصناعة، نعلمك أيضا أننا نقدمها بسعر جد تنافسي، ففي حين تباع هذه النسخة نفسها عند أحد شركات الإستيراد و الطباعة في الجزائر المشهورة جدا، قلت تباع بسعر التجزئة بـ 2950دج نوفرها نحن بــ 2200دج فقط كسعر للتجزئة
 و بـــ 2000دج كسعر للجملة.

أما الكتاب الذي تتحدث عنه فسنرى إن كان موجود لدينا أو بإمكاننا توفيره لك و نرد عليك في القفريب بإذن الله.

----------


## حيدرة

طيب ولكنك أغفلت الحديث عن أهم شيء في مداخلتي  ألا وهو كتب اللغة والأدب والعناوين التي ذكرتك ..

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> طيب ولكنك أغفلت الحديث عن أهم شيء في مداخلتي  ألا وهو كتب اللغة والأدب والعناوين التي ذكرتك ..


السلام عليكم أخي

نعم معك حق، لدينا في المكتبة الكثير من كتب اللغة العربيةو علومها من النحو و الصرف إلى البلاغة و غيرها، لكن ليست لدي القائمة الكلية لها، و أعدكم بإذن الله أن أكتب بعض عناوين كتب اللغة و علومها حين توفر القائمة الجديدة للكتب المتوفرة

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> الحمد لله اعجبني السعر......ان شاء الله سنشتري من عندكم


الحمد لله،نشر العلم الشرعي على منهج أهل السنة و الجماعة و مساعدة طلبة العلم قدر المستطاع هو هدفنا الأول.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

طهور المسلم في ضوء الكتاب و السنة، لونان فلكسي، الشركة الجزائرية اللبنانية.

حصن المسلم، لونان شامواه، فلكسي، الشركة الجزائرية اللبنانية.

----------


## طيبة بنت الوردي

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم وفي جهودكم،
نحن في حاجة إلى كتب جديدة ، فنطلب منكم قائمة إصداراتكم وسعر الكتب، وأن تبينوا لنا ما هي شروط التعامل مع المساجد والجمعيات، 
وجزاكم الله خيرا.

masjid.elsunnah@gmail.com

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيكم وفي جهودكم،
> نحن في حاجة إلى كتب جديدة ، فنطلب منكم قائمة إصداراتكم وسعر الكتب، وأن تبينوا لنا ما هي شروط التعامل مع المساجد والجمعيات، 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا.
> 
> masjid.elsunnah@gmail.com


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله

أين يقع مسجدكم بالتحديد بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> ....فنطلب منكم قائمة إصداراتكم وسعر الكتب...


السلام عليكم

نحن الآن بصدد تحديث القائمة المكتبية لمقتنيات مكتبتنا، كون بعض العناوين الجديدة ستصلنا بإذن الله قريبا في غضون أسبوع على أبعد تقدير. و هي كتب قيمة جدا و بكميات محدودة في معضمها، منها (سنن الدارقطني شامواه لونان مجلد واحد فاخر جدا طبعة دار ابن حزم 2011  و مختصر تفسير ابن كثير للعلامة أحمد شاكر 1/3 و غيرها) لذا سنزودكم بالعناوين و القائمة الكلية مع الأسعار في أقرب وقت بإذن الله و على أبعد حد 10 أيام.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

إعراب الألفية، أو تمرين الطلاب على صناعة الإعراب 1/2، مجلد ورق أبيض، ابن حزم.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

ترقبوا قريبا في مكتبتنا المباركة بإذن الله:

سبل السلام شرح بلوغ المرام 7/1، شامواه فاخرة جدا، تحقيق محمد صبحي حلاق، دار ابن الجوزي.

نيل الأوطار للشوكاني شامواه فاخرة جدا، تحقيق محمد صبحي حلاق، دار ابن الجوزي.

جامع بيان العلم و فضله لإبن عبد البر 2/1، شامواه فاخرة جدا، تحقيق أبي الأشبال الزهيري، دار ابن الجوزي.

----------


## نور الدرب

هل أسعاركم تنافس المكتبة الجزائرية... المعروفة على مستوى الشرق الجزائري؟

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> هل أسعاركم تنافس المكتبة الجزائرية... المعروفة على مستوى الشرق الجزائري؟


السلام عليكم

أخي مكتبتنا معروفة على المستوى الوطني بأسعارها الفريدة من نوعها في غالبيتها الساحقة.

كما أن مكتبتنا تهتم بنشر الكتب و طباعتها على العكس من المكاتب التجارية

أيضا و لله الحمد و المنة، مكتبنا سلفية على منهج أهل السنة و الجماعة، على العكس من المكتبة التي ذكرتها فهي تبيع ما هب و دب لطلبة العلم و العامة على حد سواء، كتب أهل السنة و كتب المبتدعة.

و بالنسبة للأسعار نقول نعم بالطبع

كل العناوين التي لدينا و لدى غيرنا من المكاتب أسعارها في غالبيتها الساحقة أقل منها. أو على الأكثر مساوية لأرخسها.

مثال للمقارنة مع المكتبة التي ذكرتها، لدينا كتاب جديد هو "التسهيل شرح مختصر خليل" في الفقه المالكي طبعة دار ابن حزم، 1/4 و مؤلفه جزائري معاصر، نبيعه نحن بـ 2500دج أما المكتبة التي ذكرتها فباعته في أول أمرها قبل ما أقل من شهر بــ 3700دج ثم قاموا بالتخفيض إلى 2700دج، و مع ذلك فسعرنا يبقى إلى الآن أقل من أسعارهم. و إن خفضوا إلى أقل منها سنخفض بإذن الله إقل من ذلك، بارك الله فيك.

أيضا كتاب "تنبيه الطلبة على معاني الألفية 1/3 دار التدمرية" يبيعونه بـــ 3150دج في المعرض المقام الآن، أما نحن فنبيعه بـــ 2600دج فقط، و إن خفضوا خفضنا أكثر ليبقى سعرنا الأرخص دائما.


"أرجوا من الإخوة في الإشراف عدم حذف هذه المشاركة لأنها تعتبر نقاش و رد ضروري على رد سابق من الأخ الكاتب و ذكر الأسعار يعتبر من باب التعريف فقط و بارك الله فيكم"

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

ماذا يوجد عندكم من كتب ومراجع في علم أصول الفقه ومصطلح الحديث ؟
وأرجورفع قائمة الكتب الموجودة عندكم حتى يتم الاطلاع عليها
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> ماذا يوجد عندكم من كتب ومراجع في علم أصول الفقه ومصطلح الحديث ؟
> وأرجورفع قائمة الكتب الموجودة عندكم حتى يتم الاطلاع عليها
> بارك الله فيكم



السلام عليكم أخي

القائمة قيد التحديث

لكن أبشركم أنه سيكون لدينا قريبا بإذن الله في غضون شهر تقريبا:

فتح المغيث في شرح ألفية الحديث للشخاوي بتحقيق دعبد الكريم الخضير، مكتبة دار المنهاج.
تحقيق الرغبة بشرح النخبة للشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير، مكتبة دار المنهاج.
معالم أصول الفقه عند أهل السنة و الجماعة للجيزاني، دار ابن الجوزي.
الشرح الممتع لزاد المستقنع للعلامة ابن عثيمين (كاملا) الطبعة الشرعية لدار ابن الجوزي.
شرح رياض الصالحين للعثيمين 1/5

----------


## حيدرة

كم سعر كتاب الأمالي لأبي علي القالي

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> كم سعر كتاب الأمالي لأبي علي القالي


الأمالي مجلدان موجود طبعة الرسالة، لكن إدارة المنتدى تمنع الأسعار هنا
عليك أخي مراسلتي على البريد الخاص بارك الله فيك

----------


## طيبة بنت الوردي

> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله أين يقع مسجدكم بالتحديد بارك الله فيكم.


السلام عليكم
نحن في فرنسا، ونحن في انتظاركم
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## قسنطيني

ار يد ان اعرف بكم تبيعون الشرح الممتع زاد المستقنع  
وهل عندكم كتاب الاعتصام للشاطبي واي طبعة هو و كم سعره 
عندما اريد الذهاب اليكم هل اركب حافلة الفيلاج  او 1600

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> السلام عليكم
> نحن في فرنسا، ونحن في انتظاركم
> بارك الله فيكم.


ما شاء الله

أعانكم الله على نشر العلم الشرعي بين المسلمين هناك و خاصة نشر الإسلام في بلاد الكفر.

القائمة قيد التحديث لأنه بعد 15 يوم ستدخلنا كتب جديدة و قيمة جدا لدار ابن الجوزي و مكتبة دار المنهاج

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> ار يد ان اعرف بكم تبيعون الشرح الممتع زاد المستقنع  
> وهل عندكم كتاب الاعتصام للشاطبي واي طبعة هو و كم سعره 
> عندما اريد الذهاب اليكم هل اركب حافلة الفيلاج  او 1600


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
قد أجبناك أخي على الخاص، 
هل هناك مشكل في إستلام الرسالة أخي؟

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

قريبا في مكتبتنا أيضا بإذن الله:

شرح رسالة في أصول التفسير مجلد شامواه فاخر جدا، شرحها العلامة صالح آل الشيخ، مكتبة دار المنهاج.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> عندما اريد الذهاب اليكم هل اركب حافلة الفيلاج  او 1600


حافلة "الفيلاج" أخي، و تنزل في موقف 900 مسكن. ستجد المكتبة بإذن الله على بعد حوالي 100 متر من الموقف، بعد رجوعك في الإتجاه المعاكس لسير الحافة عند دخولها لحي 900 مسكن، و إن إلتبس الأمر عليك الإتصال فقط حين وصولك لموقف حي 900 مسكن.

ملاحظة: المكتبة مغلقة لمدة 15 إلى 20 يوم من الآن للإصلاح و التحديث.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

قريبا أيضا بإذن الله:

شرح رياض الصالحين 1/5 للعلامة ابن عثيمين.
الإعتصام للشاطبي 1/3. دار ابن الجوزي.
التوضيحات الجلية على شرح العقيدة الطحاوية 1/3 دار ابن الجوزي.
فضائل الصحابة للإمام أحمد بن حنبل 1/2 دار ابن الجوزي.
الفقيه و المتفقه للإمام الحافظ الخطيب البغدادي 1/2 دار ابن الجوزي.
الفصل للوصل المدرج في النقل للإمام الحافظ الخطيب البغدادي 1/2 دار ابن الجوزي.
الصواعق المرسلة على الجهمية و المعطلة للإمام الحافظ حجة الإسلام ابن القيم 1/4 تحقيق الدخيل، دار العاصمة.
كتاب السنة للإمام عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد 1/2 دار ابن الجوزي تحقيق القحطاني.
جامع بيان العمل و فضله للإمام الحافظ ابن عبد البر 1/2 دار ابن الجوزي، تحقيق الزهيري.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

أخي الكريم 
هل توجد عندكم مجموعة آثار شيخ الاسلام - من 1 الى 11 التي بيعت مؤخرا في الجزائر العاصمة ؟وهل ترسلون الكتب لباقي الولايات ؟؟
 بإنتظار قائمة الكتب مع الاسعار 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> أخي الكريم 
> هل توجد عندكم مجموعة آثار شيخ الاسلام - من 1 الى 11 التي بيعت مؤخرا في الجزائر العاصمة ؟وهل ترسلون الكتب لباقي الولايات ؟؟
>  بإنتظار قائمة الكتب مع الاسعار 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخي عليك الإتصال بالأرقام التي في التوقيع، و إن تريد الإتصال بمدير المقتنيات عليك بالرقم: 0661256933

ستزود بإذن الله بكل المعلومات التي تريدها

كما نحيطك و باقي الإخوة أننا بإذن الله سنقتني للمكتبة مجموعة آثار ابن القيم 1/10 دار عالم الفوائد

أخي لدينا الآن آثار ابن القيم 1/8 المجموعة الثانية ثمنها 5500دج

الأسعار تقدم عبر الخاص (قانون المنتدى) لكن عذرا على هذا الإستثناء.

حين ننتهي من القائمة الأولية سنضح رابط تحميل لها

أي الولايات تسكن أخي كي نعرف هل يمكننا إرسال الكتب لك أم لا.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

بوركت أخي الكريم
أنا من الجزائر العاصمة
سؤالي ليس على مجموعة ابن القيم بل على مجموعة ابن تيمية من 1 الى 11 ؟

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

عذرا أخي

سنراجع المستوردين و نزودك بالجديد في حينه بإذن الله
لكن الذي نعلمه في المكتبة أن آثار ابن القيم 1/10 سيكون متوفر لدينا بإذن الله.

و بخصوص التوصيل، أبشرك أننا نوصل الطلبات إلى العاصمة عبر النقال الذي مقره في "باب الواد" (نزودك بمعلومات أخرى في وقتها بإذن الله و عبر الهاتف 0661)، و يستغرق وصول كتبك يوم واحد فقط بإذن الله، و ثمن نقل السلعة جيد جدا 100دج فقط للعلبة، أي كلما كان عدد الكتب المرسل إليك كثير كلما كان سعر نقلها النسبي أقل.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

قريبا بإذن الله:

التمهيد شرح كتاب التوحيد شامواه فاخرة جدا، شرح الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ، مكتبة دار المنهاج.
كتاب العلل لإبن أبي حاتم 1/7 تحقيق د.سعد الحميد و آخرون.
درئ تعارض العقل و النقل 1/4 شامواه
منهاج السنة النبوية في نقض كلام الشيعة القدرية 1/4 شامواه تحقيق د.محمدرشاد سالم، دار الفضيلة.
الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح 1/6 شامواه، دار الفضيلة.
كتاب الأم للشافعي 1/11 شامواه طبعة محققة ممتازة.
مسند الدارمي 1/4 طبعة محققة جيدا، الناشر دار ابن حزم.
سنن الدارقطني، مجلد واحد، شامواه لونان، دار ابن حزم.

و بالله التوفيق و صلى الله على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين.

----------


## نور الدرب

هل عندكم كتاب الجمع بين الصحيحين و الوافي بين الصحيحين للشامي ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

بإنتظار قائمة المكتبة أخي الكريم
وان شاء الله سيكون لنا تعامل جيد معكم
وفقكم الله لكل خير

----------


## أبو زرعة الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم أحتاج بعض الكتب فهل هي متوفرة لديكم:
شرح علل الترمذي لابن رجب
النكت على ابن الصلاح يتحقيق الشيخ ربيع
التنكيل للمعلمي.
العلل لابن أبي حاتم الطبعة المحققة.
أحاديث معلة ظاهرها الصحة للشيخ مقبل رحمه الله.
غارة الفصل على المعتدين على كتب العلل له أيضا.

----------


## طيبة بنت الوردي

> السلام عليكم
> 
> نحن الآن بصدد تحديث القائمة المكتبية لمقتنيات مكتبتنا، كون بعض العناوين الجديدة ستصلنا بإذن الله قريبا في غضون أسبوع على أبعد تقدير. و هي كتب قيمة جدا و بكميات محدودة في معضمها، منها (سنن الدارقطني شامواه لونان مجلد واحد فاخر جدا طبعة دار ابن حزم 2011  و مختصر تفسير ابن كثير للعلامة أحمد شاكر 1/3 و غيرها) لذا سنزودكم بالعناوين و القائمة الكلية مع الأسعار في أقرب وقت بإذن الله و على أبعد حد 10 أيام.


لم يصلنا شيء، ...

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

عذرا على التأخير لأسباب عائلية و صحية

سنجيب على الإخوة بإذن الله في أقرب وقت

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> لم يصلنا شيء، ...


نأسف على التأخير 

القائمة الأولية في المرفقات

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

بالإضافة إلى الكتب التي كتبناها سابقا في هذا الموضوع كردود، و شكرا على التفهم.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> بارك الله فيكم أحتاج بعض الكتب فهل هي متوفرة لديكم:
> شرح علل الترمذي لابن رجب
> النكت على ابن الصلاح يتحقيق الشيخ ربيع
> التنكيل للمعلمي.
> العلل لابن أبي حاتم الطبعة المحققة.
> أحاديث معلة ظاهرها الصحة للشيخ مقبل رحمه الله.
> غارة الفصل على المعتدين على كتب العلل له أيضا.


السلام عليكم أخي
سنأخذ طلبك بعين الإعتبار و نوافيك بالجديد حول طلباتك في وقتها بإذن الله.
و بالنسبة لكتاب العلل لابن أبي حاتم فسيكون متوفر لدينا بإذن الله بأحسن طبعة في أواخر شهر ديسمبر أو أول أسبوع من شهر جانفي بإذن الله.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

أضف إلى القائمة الأولية كتاب:
1- الإختيارات الفقهية أسسها و ضوابطها و منهجها
2- الفقه المالكي و أدلته 1/7
3-  التسهيل لمعاني مختصر خليل 1/4 (فقه مالكي)
4- جمع الجوامع من جامع الأصول و مجمع الزوائد (مجلد كبير شامواه لونان)
5- القبس شرح مواطأ مالك بن أنس

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> بوركت أخي الكريم
> أنا من الجزائر العاصمة
> سؤالي ليس على مجموعة ابن القيم بل على مجموعة ابن تيمية من 1 الى 11 ؟


السلام عليكم
المجموعة 1/11 متوفرة و لله الحمد

ثمنها 6600دج

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

جزاك الله خيرا
أرجوا اكمال قائمة الكتب التي ستصلكم مع الاسعار
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

سأفعل بإذن الله حين وصول الأسعار، لكن أعذروني فلدي إلتزامات كثيرة في هذه الأيام، لذا لم أتمكن من جمع كل العناوين التي لدينا.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> هل عندكم كتاب الجمع بين الصحيحين و الوافي بين الصحيحين للشامي ؟


السلام عليكم

الآن غير موجود، ربما عن قريب إذا توفر لدى المستوردين الذين نتعامل معهم.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

شرح الأصول الثلاثة و القواعد الأربعة و كشف الشبهات و نواقض الإسلام، مجلد شامواه، شرحها الشيخ البراك، دار تدمرية.

----------


## قسنطيني

السلام عليكم لم افهم ماذا تقصدون بعبارة= الكمية المطلوبة = في قائمة الكتب

----------


## حيدرة

مجموعة ابن القيم رحمه الله 8 مجلدات سعرها 6600 ماهذا يا الهي ، لأجل هذا خالفتم قانون المنتدى ووضعتم السعر، وعندما سألناكم عن سعر الأمالي تحججتم بقانون المنتدى الذي اخترقتموه..من أين لطالب العلم مثل هذا المبلغ الخيالي..

----------


## أبو زرعة الجزائري

يا أخي أسعار مكتبة الزهري في المتناول مقارنة بغيرها من المكتبات بالعاصمة وفقهم الله

----------


## قسنطيني

السلام عليكم لم افهم ماذا تقصدون بعبارة= الكمية المطلوبة = في قائمة الكتب

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> مجموعة ابن القيم رحمه الله 8 مجلدات سعرها 6600 ماهذا يا الهي ، لأجل هذا خالفتم قانون المنتدى ووضعتم السعر، وعندما سألناكم عن سعر الأمالي تحججتم بقانون المنتدى الذي اخترقتموه..من أين لطالب العلم مثل هذا المبلغ الخيالي..


السلام عليكم
أخي أنت تتحامل علينا كثيرا، كفاك ردودا و مشاركة معنا بارك الله فيك.
لم نقل أن آثار ابن القيم 1/8 ثمنها 6600دج
بل آثار شيخ الإسلام 1/11 هي التي ثمنها 6600دج

أما آثار ابن القيم 1/8 فثمنها 5500دج

أرجو ألآ تشارك معنا مجددا بأي رد هنا بارك الله فيك فردودك تزعجني بكل صراحة.

عذرا من الإدارة لأن ذكر الأسعار هنا هو من باب الإيضاح لتلبيس البعض و السلام عليكم.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> السلام عليكم لم افهم ماذا تقصدون بعبارة= الكمية المطلوبة = في قائمة الكتب


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته أخي

المقصود بعبارة "الكمية المطلوبة" هي كمية النسخ المطلوبة لمكتبتنا من كل عنوان:

مثال: كتاب: مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/7 ط.دار الصميعي، الكمية التي طلبناها من المستورد هي الآن و بعد التحديث 3 نسخ، و هذا العدد قابل للزيادة إن زاد الطلب على تلك النسخة من الإخوة الذين يتعاملون مع مكتبتنا.

إن كان هناك إشكال آخر فلا تتردد في السؤال بارك الله فيك.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> يا أخي أسعار مكتبة الزهري في المتناول مقارنة بغيرها من المكتبات بالعاصمة وفقهم الله


بارك الله فيك أخي، شهادة نعتز بها، 
نسأل الله الإخلاص في القول و العمل.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

السلام عليكم

في المرفقات قائمة ثانية للكتب في إنتظار القائمة الكلية التي تجمع كل الكتب التي لدينا مع أسعارها.

نرجو أن يستفيد الجميع و السلام عليكم

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

تفريغ محتوى القائمة الثانية:


 *تيسير العلام شرح عمدة الأحكام* آل بسام – تحقيق حلاق *إرشاد الرحمن لأسباب النزول والناسخ والمنسوخ والمتشابه وتجويد   القرآن 1 / 2* عطية بن عطية الأجهوري *أسباب انحلال العقود غير المالية 1 / 2 ( ورق شاموا )* د. أحمد بن عبد الله اليوسف *أصول الفقه الذي لا يسع الفقيه جهله ( مجلد )* أ.د. عياض السلمي *أصول فقه الإمام مالك أدلته العقلية 1 / 2 ( ورق شاموا )* د. فاديغا موسى *إعراب الألفية المسمى تمرين الطلاب في صناعة الإعراب  1 / 2* خالد بن عبد الله الأزهري *أعلام السنة المنشورة  (   12*17 ـ لونان) فلكسي* الشيخ العلامة حافظ الحكمي *الأثر العقدي في تعدد التوجيه الإعرابي لآيات القرآن الكريم 1 / 3* د. محمد السيف *الاجتهاد والتقليد عند الإمام الشاطبي جمعاً وتوثيقاً ودراسة  1 / 2      (شاموا)* د. وليد بن فهد الودعان *الآراء الشاذة في أصول الفقه 1 / 2    ( ورق شاموا )* د.عبد العزيز بن عبد الله النملة *البداية والنهاية  1 /   5       ( لونان ـ ورق شاموا )* الحافظ ابن كثير *الترجيح بالسنة عند المفسرين ( جمعاً ودراسةً ) 1 / 2      ( ورق شاموا )* د. ناصر بن محمد الصائغ *التسويق التجاري وأحكامه في الفقه الإسلامي  ( ورق شاموا ) / مجلد* د. حسين آل معلوي الشهراني *التعليق على القواعد المثلى    ( مجلد )* الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك *الجراحة التجميلية ( عرض طبي ودراسة فقهية مفصلة ) ( شاموا ) (   مجلد )* د. صالح بن محمد الفوزان *الفتح الرباني على نظم رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني 1 / 2* العلامة الشنقيطي *الفتن والملاحم  ( 12*17 ـ   لونان ) فلكسي* الحافظ ابن كثير *الفرقان بين أولياء الرحمن وأولياء الشيطان ( 12*17 ـ لونان  ) فلكسي* شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية *القواعد والضوابط الفقهية في كتاب    ( الأم ) للإمام الشافعي   ( مجلد   ) ( ورق شاموا )* عبد الوهاب بن عبد الحميد *الهادي في القراءات السبع ( ورق شاموا  / مجلد )* محمد بن سفيان القيرواني *آيات المواريث ودلالتها التشريعية   ( ورق شاموا  / مجلد )* د. عبد الله دهيكل السلمي *بلوغ المرام من أدلة الأحكام     ( لونان ) شاموا ـ 8×12 / فلكسي* الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني *تحرير محل النزاع في مسائل الحكم الشرعي 1 / 2       ( ورق شاموا )* د. فاديغا موسى *تحفة المودود بأحكام المولود ( 12*17 ـ لونان) فلكسي* الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية *توضيح مقاصد العقيدة الواسطية ( مجلد ) ( ورق شاموا )* الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك *تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان ( لونان ـ شاموا ـ مجلد   )* العّلامة عبد الرحمن السعدي *جامع البيان عن تأويل آي القرآن ( تفسير الطبري ) 1 / 15* الإمام الطبري *جامع الدروس العربية    موسوعة من ثلاثة أجزاء  ( شاموا ـ   لونان ) ( كرتونية )* الشيخ مصطفى الغلايني *زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد    1 / 6 ( لونان ـ ورق شاموا )* الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية *سنن الدارقطني ( شاموا ـ لونان )    ( مجلد )* الإمام علي بن عمر الدارقطني *شرح العقيدة التدمرية  (   شاموا ـ لونان )  ( مجلد )* عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك  *شرح الفية العراقي في علوم الحديث ( مجلد ) ( ورق شاموا )* جلال الدين السيوطي *شرح القواعد الأربع والأصول الثلاثة ونواقض الإسلام وكشف   الشبهات    ( ورق شاموا  / مجلد )* الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك *طهور المسلم ( 12*17 ـ لونان / فلكسي )* سعيد بن علي القحطاني *عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين ( 12*17 ـ لونان ) فلكسي* الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية *عمدة الأحكام من كلام خير الأنام    ( ص ) ( لونان ) شاموا ـ 8×12 / فلكسي* الإمام عبد الغني المقدسي *عمدة التفسير مختصر تفسير القرآن العظيم 1 / 3    ( ورق شاموا )* أحمد محمود شاكر ـ أنور الباز *قرائن ترجيح التعديل والتجريح ( ورق شاموا ) ( مجلد )* أ.د عبد العزيز اللحيدان *قرة عيون الموحدين  ( 12*17   ـ لونان ) فلكسي* عبد الرحمن بن عبد الوهاب *قصص الأنبياء  ( ابن كثير )   ( 12*17 ـ لونان ) فلكسي* الإمام ابن كثير *قصص الأنبياء  ( السعدي ) (   12*17 ـ لونان ) فلكسي* عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي *كتاب الفوائد ( 12*17  ـ   لونان  ) فلكسي* الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية *شرح الرسالة 1 / 2* القاضي عبد الوهاب البغدادي *متن مراقي السعود لمبتغي الرقي والصعود (( في أصول الفقه ))   ( غلاف )* عبد الله الشنقيطي *متون في العقيدة ( لمعة الاعتقاد والواسطية والطحاوية والسفارينية   )  ( لونان ) شاموا ـ 8×12 / فلكسي* ابن قدامة ابن تيمية الطحاوي

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

أضف أيضا للقائمة:

أدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة، مجلد، مؤسسة الرسالة.
جامع الترمذي، شامواه لونان مجلد فاخر، مؤسسة الرسالة.
سنن ابن ماجه، شامواه لونان مجلد فاخر، مؤسسة الرسالة.
موطأ الإمام مالك برواية يحي بن يحي و عليها زيادات رواية أبي مصعب المدني و محمد الشيباني، شامواه لونان مجلد فاخر، مؤسسة الرسالة.
جامع الدروس العربية، مجلد، مؤسسة الرسالة.
البحر الذي زخر في شرح ألفية الأثر، للسيوطي، 1/4 مجلد شامواه، مكتبة الغرباء الأثرية بالمدينة النبوية.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> جزاكم الله خيرا


و إياكم أخي الكريم،

أضف أيضا:
شرح الورقات، للشيخ الشثري، مجلد، دار المحسن.
شرح الأربعين النووية، للشيخ الشثري، مجلد، دار المحسن.
شرح الأصول من علم الأصول، للشيخ الشثري، مجلد، دار المحسن.
شرح المنظومة السعدية، للشيخ الشثري، كرتونية، دار المحسن.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

أخي أرجوا أن تراسلني عبر الخاص وتخبرني بسعر تفسير الطبري والبحر الذي زخر في شرح ألفية اهل الاثر للسيوطي طبعة مكتبة الغرباء
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
تم ذلك و لله الحمد، و يمكنك أيضا الإتصال عبر الهاتف 0661.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

أحدث أخبار الكتب المستوردة في الجزائر:

أعلمني بعض المستوردين الذين نتعامل معهم بكثرة، أن كثيرا من العناوين سترتفع أسعارها لأسباب عديدة، منها: تفسير السعدي (+40دج عند المستورد)، شرح التدمرية للشيخ البراك (+حوالي170دج عند المستورد)، و فتح المغيث للسخاوي ط.دار المنهاج، و غيرها من العناوين المهمة التي يحتاجها طالب العلم، لذا نأسف مسبقا على الإرتفاع النسبي للأسعار من المصدر، كما نعدكم أننا سنحاول إبقاء الأسعار منخفظة و قريبة من السابق قدر المستطاع و الله المستعان.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

بارك الله في جهودكم

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

و فيكم بارك الله أخي الكريم
لو ترى الأسعار الجديدة لن تصدق ما ترى، كأنك في محل "مجوهرات" أو مكتبة خليجية أين أحوال طلبة العلم المادية "في الغالب" جيدة. لكن طالب العلم الجزائري فالله المستعان.
و الله يا أخي إنا لنستحيي من أسعار بعض الكتب، لكن ما باليد حيلة و الله المستعان.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

تفريغ قائمة الكتب الأولية للإخوة الغير مسجلين في المجلس العلمي:

------
الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح 1/6	شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية (أحسن طبعة)	دار الفضيلة
------
فتح المغيث بشرح ألفية الحديث 1/5 تحقيق الخضير (أحسن طبعة)	السخاوي	مكتبة دار المنهاج
------
تحقيق الرغبة شرح النخبة	الخضير	مكتبة دار المنهاج
------
شرح مقدمة في أصول التفسير	صالح آل الشيخ	مكتبة دار المنهاج
------
شرح مقدمة في أصول التفسير	د.مساعد الطيار	دار ابن الجوزي
------
الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع (الطبعة الشرعية)	العثيمين	دار ابن الجوزي
------
شرح رياض الصالحين 1/5   	العثيمين	دار الوطن
------
شرح العقيدة الواسطية ½ (الطبعة الشرعية)	العثيمين	دار ابن الجوزي
------
سبل السلام 1/8  تحقيق حلاق (أحسن طبعة كما قال شيخنا الدكتور جمعة)،	الأمير الصنعاني	دار ابن الجوزي
------
كتاب السنة لعبد الله ½ 	عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد  (أحسن طبعة)	دار ابن الجوزي
------
الصواعق المرسلة ¼ تحقيق الدخيل (أحسن طبعة)	ابن القيم	دار العاصمة
------
الإعتصام 1/3	الشاطبي (أحسن طبعة) 	دار ابن الجوزي
------
جامع بيان العلم و فضله ½  (أحسن طبعة) 	ابن عبد البر	دار ابن الجوزي
------
معالم أصول الفقه عند أهل السنة و الجماعة	الجيزاني	دار ابن الجوزي
------
التوضيحات الجلية على شرح الطحاوية 1/3  	الخميس	دار ابن الجوزي
------
الفصل للوصل المدرج في النقل ½  (أحسن طبعة) 	الخطيب البغدادي	دار ابن الجوزي
------
فضائل الصحابة ½  (أحسن طبعة)	الإمام أحمد	دار ابن الجوزي
------
الفقيه و المتفقه ½ 	الخطيب البغدادي  (أحسن طبعة)	دار ابن الجوزي
------
كتاب العلل لابن أبي حاتم 1/7 	ابن أبي حاتم	  (،(أحسن طبعة)
------
نيل الأوطار 1/16 	الشوكاني  (أحسن طبعة)	دار ابن الجوزي
------
مدارج السالكين 1/7	ابن القيم	دار الصميعي
------
التمهيد شرح كتاب التوحيد	صالح آل الشيخ	مكتبة دار المنهاج
------
شرح الأصول من علم الأصول	العثيمين (الطبعة الشرعية)	دار ابن الجوزي
------
جامع العلوم و الحكم	ابن رجب الحنبلي	دار ابن الجوزي
------
تدريب الراوي شرح تقريب النووي ½  تحقيق عوض الله  (أحسن طبعة)	السيوطي	 دار العاصمة
------
تفسير سورة البقرة 1/3 	العثيمين (الطبعة الشرعية)	دار ابن الجوزي
------
تفسير سورة النساء ½ 	العثيمين (الطبعة الشرعية)	دار ابن الجوزي
------
تفسير سورة آل عمران ½ 	العثمين (الطبعة الشرعية)	دار ابن الجوزي
------
القبس شرح موطأ مالك بن أنس
------

ملاحظة: هذه الكتب ستصلنا بإذن العلي الأعلى بعد حوالي 15 إلى 20 يوم من الآن.

----------


## ابن عمرو

ماذا عن ( منحة العلام شرح بلوغ المرام ) للشيخ عبد الله الفوزان ... جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> ماذا عن ( منحة العلام شرح بلوغ المرام ) للشيخ عبد الله الفوزان ... جزاكم الله خيرا.


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
سنرى بإذن الله إن كان موجود لدى المستورد حين إرساله للقائمة.

لكن الذي نعلمه أن كتاب "سبل السلام" للأمير الصنعاني بتحقيق حلاق ط.دار ابن الجوزي، 1/8 مجلد شامواه، سيكون متوفر لدينا بإذن الله في القريب.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

أضف أيضا للقائمة:

المقاصد الشافية في شرح الخلاصة الكافية 1/10 للشاطبي (شرح ألفية ابن مالك)، الطبعة الأصلية لجامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة، (ورق شامواه).
أخطاء المصلين، مشهور حسن آل سلمان، دار ابن حزم.
السياسة الشرعية في إصلاح الراعي و الرعية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، (12*17) فلكسي.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يسرني أن أبشر الإخوة و الأخوات طلبة العلم، أن المكتبة ستفتتح أبوابها بإذن العلي الأعلى يوم الأحد 29 محرم 1433 هـ، و ذلك بعد الإنتهاء من الأشغال الترميمية بها بنسبة 90 بالمائة. و لله الحمد و المنة و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

مختصر منهاج السنة النبوية، إختصره العلامة عبد الله الغنيمان، دار ابن الجوزي.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

الموافقات للشاطبي 1/6، تحقيق مشهور حسن آل سلمان، مجلد شامواه، دار ابن عفان.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

التمييز للإمام مسلم، تحقيق: عبد القادر المجدي، دار ابن الجوزي.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

التعليقات الرضية 1/3 للإمام الألباني، تحقيق علي حسن، دار ابن عفان.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

الإفهام شرح بلوغ المرام، شرح الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي 1/2، دار العاصمة.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

الرد على الزنادقة و الجهمية للإمام أحمد بن حنبل، القبس.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

الردود العلمية في دحض الحجج الصوفية، تأليف محمد الجويري، الرشد (كان الأولى قول الشبه بدل الحجج)

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

الؤسالة الوافية في عقيدة أهل السنة للإمام عثمان الداني، تحقيق القحطاني، دار ابن الجوزي.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

الكاشف للذهبي 1/4، تحقيق عوامة (هداه الله)، دار المنهاج بجدة (و هي غير مكتبة دار المنهاج بالرياض التي تنشر كتب أهل السنة و الجماعة)

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

الناسخ و المنسوخ 1/3، لابن النحاس، دار العاصمة.
النصيحة بالتحذير، للإمام العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني، دار ابن عفان.
إمتاع ذوي العرفان، للإمام العلامة عبيد الجابري،القبس.
جمهرة الأحكام الحديثية عند ابن قيم الجوزية 1/5،خالد الأنصاري، دار ابن الجوزي.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

تفريغ قائمة مقتنياتنا الجديد:


الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح 1/6	شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية	دار الفضيلة
-----
إجماع الأئمة الأربعة و اختلافهم 1/2	ابن هبيرة	دار ابن عفان
-----
اختلاف السلف في التفسير بين التنظير والتطبيق 	محمد الطيار	ابن الجوزي
-----
التعليقات الرضية 1/3	الألباني ت:علي حسن	دار ابن عفان
-----
شرح مقدمة في أصول التفسير	مساعد الطيار	دار ابن الجوزي
-----
الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع	العلامة العثيمين	دار ابن الجوزي
-----
شرح رياض الصالحين 1/5   	العلامة العثيمين	دار الوطن
-----
شرح العقيدة الواسطية ½ 	الإمام العثيمين	دار ابن الجوزي
-----
سبل السلام 1/5  تحقيق حلاق	الأمير الصنعاني	دار ابن الجوزي
-----
كتاب السنة لعبد الله ½ 	الإمام عبد الله	دار ابن الجوزي
-----
الصواعق المرسلة ½ تحقيق الدخيل	حجة الإسلام ابن القيم	دار العاصمة
-----
الإعتصام 1/3	الإمام الشاطبي 	دار ابن الجوزي
-----
جامع بيان العلم و فضله ½ الإمام الحافظ ابن عبد البر	دار ابن الجوزي
-----
معالم أصول الفقه عند أهل السنة و الجماعة	 د.الجيزاني	دار ابن الجوزي
-----
التوضيحات الجلية على شرح الطحاوية 1/3  	الشيخ د.الخميس	دار ابن الجوزي
-----
التمييز للإمام مسلم	عبد القادر المجدي	ابن الجوزي
-----
فضائل الصحابة ½ 	الإمام أحمد	دار ابن الجوزي
-----
الفقيه و المتفقه ½ 	الإمام الحافظ الخطيب البغدادي	دار ابن الجوزي
-----
كتاب العلل لابن أبي حاتم 1/7 	ابن أبي حاتم	
-----
نيل الأوطار 1/16 	الإمام الشوكاني	دار ابن الجوزي
-----
مدارج السالكين 1/7	ابن القيم	دار الصميعي
-----
الخلافيات للبيهقي1/3 - صافي	الحسين البيهقي	الصميعي
-----
شرح الأصول من علم الأصول	العلامة العثيمين	دار ابن الجوزي
-----
الرد على الزنادقة والجهمية	الإمام احمد بن حنبل	القبس
-----
تدريب الراوي شرح تقريب النووي ½  تحقيق عوض 	السيوطي	 دار العاصمة
-----
تفسير سورة البقرة 1/3 	العثيمين	دار ابن الجوزي
-----
الرسالة الوافية في عقيدة أهل السنة / تحقيق القحطاني	الإمام عثمان الداني 	ابن الجوزي
-----
القواعد الفقهية من إعلام الموقعين	العلامة عبد المجيد جمعة 	دار ابن عفان
-----
القبس شرح موطأ مالك بن أنس 1/2	الإمام ابن العربي	ابن الجوزي
-----
الموافقات 1/6	الشاطبي تحقيق مشهور 	دار ابن عفان
-----
الناسخ والمنسوخ 1/3	ابن النحاس	العاصمة
-----
النصيحة بالتحذير	الإمام ناصر الدين الألباني	دار ابن عفان
-----
امتاع ذوي العرفان بما اشتملت عليه كتب 	العلامة عبيد الجابري	القبس
-----
جمهرة الأحكام الحديثية عند ابن القيم الجوزية 1/5 	خالد الأنصاري	ابن الجوزي
-----
شرح قصيدة الشاطبي مجلد 	السيوطي	العاصمة
-----
فضل علم السلف على الخلف - صافي	الإمام الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي	القبس
-----
قرة العين في تلخيص تراجم رجال الصحيحين	محمد الأثيوبي	ابن الجوزي
-----
قواعد أصول الفقه وتطبيقاتها1/2	صفوان بن عدنان	العاصمة
-----
مختصر منهاج السنة النبوية 	العلامة عبد الله الغنيمان	ابن الجوزي
-----
منظومة أصول الفقه وقواعده	العثيمين	ابن الجوزي
-----
المهذب في علم أصول الفقه المقارن1/5	عبد الكريم النملة	الرشد

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

تيسير العزيز الحميد في شرح كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد.

توضيح مقاصد العقيدة الواسطية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، شرحها الشيخ البراك، دار تدمرية.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

إعتذار:
الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على نبينا محمد و على آله الصيبين المطهرين و على صحبه المهديين الراشدين و على التابعين لهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.
أما بعد،
فتتقدم مكتبة الإمام الزهري بإعتذار للإخوة طلبة العلم على الإرتفاع المتوقع و الكبير لأسعار كثير من الكتب - أصل إرتفاعها عند مستورديها و ليس عندنا- بشكل يجعل طالب العلم في موقع ضعف من حيث بناء مكتبة متكاملة تساعده في مسار الطلب و الله المستعان و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله. 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> إعتذار:
> و على آله الصيبين المطهرين.....


الطيبين

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

أضف أيضا:

المتتع في شرح المقنع 1/4 للتنوخي بتحقيق بن دهيش، مكتبة الأسدي.


سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة و الموضوعة مجردة عن التخريج للعلامة الألباني 1/4 بتحقيق مشهور، لونان شامواه، مكتبة المعارف.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

رسالة إلى العروسين و فتاوى الزواج و معاشرة النساء، لجمع من العلماء منهم(ابن باز و العثيمين و اللجنة الدائمة)، شامواه لونان، كرتونية، دار ابن حزم.

ما لا يسع الفقيه جهله، د.عايض السلمي، شامواه، دار تدمرية.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

كتاب جديد يطبع لأول مرة: (متوفر في مكتبتنا بأدنى سعر في السوق على مستوى الجزائر كلها)

عون الباري شرح السنة للبربهاري للشيخ ربيع بن هادي المدخلي 1/2 شامواه، دار المحسن

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:

نعلم الإخوة طلبة العلم بأننا بإذن الله سنحاول توفير كتاب بيان تلبيس الجهمية و كتاب الإتقان في علوم القرآن كِلاهما بطبعة مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف بإذن الله.
لكن ليس لدينا علم بوقت وصول هذين الكتابين النفيسين لمكتبتنا المباركة بإذن الله. و سنوافيكم بالجديد حين وروده و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.

----------


## قسنطيني

هل لديكم  الملخص الفقهي للشيخ الفوزان

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> هل لديكم  الملخص الفقهي للشيخ الفوزان


السلام عليكم

غير موجود أخي.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

الشرح الممتع و شرح رياض الصالحين ربما يصلنا في نهاية هذا الأسبوع بإذن الله.
اليوم هو: 9 صفر 1433
3/01/2012

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

مخزون المكتبة من الشرح الممتع و شرح رياض الصالحين إلى 14 صفر 1433:

الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع ط.دار ابن الجوزي : 6 نسخ
شرح رياض الصالحين ط.مدار الوطن : 8 نسخ

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

الأجوبة المفيدة عن أسئلة المنهاج الجديدة، تأليف العلامة صالح الفوزان.

الأوسط لابن المنذر 1/15، يطبع كاملا لأول مرة.

ترتيب و تهذيب الإتقان في علوم القرآن 1/2، للشيخ محمد بازمول.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

قريبا بإذن الله:

الإستقامة. لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 1/2، تحقيق الدكتور محمد رشاد سالم، ط.دار الفضيلة.


العبودية. لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، ط. دار الفضيلة (على الأرجح و الله أعلم).

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد 1/6 شامواه، لونان، دار ابن حزم.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

نُعلم طلبة و طالبات الجامعة الإسلامية بمدينة قسنطينة، أن المكتبة تدرس مشروع إقامة معرض للكتاب في الجامعة خلال شهر فيفري إلى مارس (من 5 أو 6 فيفري إلى حوالي 5 أو 6 مارس) أو بعد الإجازة الربيعية في شهر أفريل. بإذن العلي الأعلى.

لذا نتوجه للطلبة بمشاورتنا و الإقتراح علينا إن كان لديهم إقتراحات حول هذا الموضوع و بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

منهج الإمام مالك في العقيدة

القطبية هي الفتنة فاحذروها

مجموعة رسائل دعوية و منهجية للشيخ محمد بازمول (المجموعة الأولى)

مجموعة رسائل دعوية و منهجية للشيخ محمد بازمول (المجموعة الثانية)

أثر القراءات في إختلاف الأحكام 1/2، للشيخ محمد بازمول

كتاب الرسالة للإمام شافعي، تحقيق العلامة أحمد شاكر.

الردود العلمية في دحض شبه الصوفية، ط. مكتبة الرشد.

الأجوبة المفيدة على أسئلة المناهج الجديدة، للعلامة صالح الفوزان.

(دفعة جديدة من كتاب) الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع 1/15 ط.دار ابن الجوزي.

(دفعة جديدة من كتاب) شرح رياض الصالحين 1/6، ط.مدار الوطن.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

إعراب الألفية / المسمى تمرين الطلاب على صناعة الإعراب 1/2 ، دار ابن حزم.

تفسير الطبري 1/15

قرائن ترجيح التعديل و التجريح تأليف: الدكتور اللحيدان، ط.دار تدمرية.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

كتاب السنة للمروزي، المحقق: أبو عبد الأعلى، شامواه، مجلد.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

كتاب الروح 1/2 للإمام ابن القيم، ط.دار عالم الفوائد.

الكلام على مسألة السماع  للإمام ابن القيم، ط.دار عالم الفوائد.

إغاثة اللهفان في مصائد الشيطان 1/2  للإمام ابن القيم، ط.دار عالم الفوائد.

مفتاح دار السعادة 1/2  للإمام ابن القيم، ط.دار عالم الفوائد.

الكافية الشافية في الإنتصار للفرقة الناجية (النونية) للإمام ابن القيم، ط.دار عالم الفوائد.

حادي الأرواح إلى بلاد الأفراح 1/2 * للإمام ابن القيم، ط.دار عالم الفوائد.*

----------


## رياض الباتني

وفقكم الله أخي
كم سعر الكتب الآتية:
*شرح العقيدة الواسطية لابن عثيمين/* *دار ابن الجوزي
**التمهيد شرح كتاب التوحيد لصالح آل شيخ/ دار المنهاج
شرح رياض الصالحين لابن عثيمين/* *دار الوطن*
زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد لابن القيم / مؤسسة الرسالة، تحقيق: الأرناؤوطين
(يمكنك مراسلتي على الخاص)

----------


## رياض الباتني

كذلك كتاب "الشريعة" للآجري بتحقيق الدكتور عبد الله الدميجي، دار الوطن 6 مجلدات
(أريد معرفة أسعار هذه الكتب وحتى إذا انتهت من المخزون لديكم فبكم بيعت)
أعذرني أخي إن اكثرت عليك فسأزوركم قريبا إن شاء الله
وفقكم الله

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

قد أجبناك على الخاص أخي الكريم

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

شرح العقيدة الواسطية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 1/2 مجلد شامواه، شرح صالح آل الشيخ، دار العاصمة.

كتاب العلل للدارقطني، تحقيق المصري، دار طيبة

الأحاديث التي حكم عليها الإمام ابن رجب الحنبلي 1/3، مجلد شامواه.

شرح متن قطر الندى مجلد واحد.

شرح بلوغ المرام لآل بسان 1/7، مكتبة الأسدي.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

عذرا على التصحيف




> شرح بلوغ المرام لآل بسام 1/7، مكتبة الأسدي.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

ترقبوا في شهر أفريل إلى ماي إن شاء الله، مجموعة نادرة، مهمة و فريدة جدا من كتب العقيدة و الفقه و الأصول و علوم الحديث.

تجدونها بإذن الله في مكتبة الإمــــام الزُّهري

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

قريبا بإذن الله:

فقه النوازل 1/4، الجيزاني، دار ابن الجوزي.

الصواعق المرسلة على الجهمية و المعطلبة 1/2، للإمام ابن القيم، تحقيق الدخيل، دار العاصمة. (الدفعة الثانية)

سبل السلام تحقيق حلاق 1/8، فاخرة جدا: شامواه-لونان، دار ابن الجوزي. (الدفعة الثانية)

تيسير العزيز الحميد شرح كتاب التوحيد 1/2 تحقيق:الشيخ أسامة العتيبي، دار الصميعي. (جديد)

نيل الإوطار 1/16 تحقيق: محمد صبحي حلاق،فاخرة جدا: شامواه-لونان، دار ابن الجوزي.(الدفعة الثانية)

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

جديد الكتب:

اللآلئ البهية في شرح العقيدة الواسطية 1/2 شرح معالي الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ، دار العاصمة.

العلل و معرقة الرجال 1/4 للإمام أحمد بن حنبل، رواية ابنه عبد الله، تحقيق الشيخ وصي الله عباس، دار القبس.

الترجيح بالسنة عند المفسرين1/2، دار التدمرية.

معجم فقه التمهيد للإمام ابن عبد البر، رسالة علمية، دار ابن حزم.

الضوابط الشرعية لوقف العمل بنصوص القرآن و السنة، رسالة ماجستير (من معهد الشريعة بالقاهرة؟)، دار تدمرية.

كتاب الشرك و مظاهره، للعلامة مبارك الميلي،تحقيق أبو عبد الرحمن محمود، دار المحسن دار القدس.

الدراسات اللغوية في كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.

الطرق الحكمية في السياسة الشرعية 1/2 للإمام ابن القيم، دار عالم الفوائد.

مفتاح دار السعادة 1/3 للإمام ابن القيم، دار عالم الفوائد.

المنار المنيف في الصحيح و الضعيف، للإمام ابن القي، دار عالم الفوائد.

و غير ذلك الكثير تجدونه في المعرض السبت القادم بإذن الله.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

وفقكم الله أخي الكريم
نرجو منكم متابعة مستمرة لجديد الكتب في الجزائر

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> وفقكم الله أخي الكريم
> نرجو منكم متابعة مستمرة لجديد الكتب في الجزائر


و فيكم بارك الله
نعم أخي الكريم، هذا الموضوع يمكن طلبة العلم من الإطلاع على جديد الكتب التي تدخل الجزائر (الأهم والغالب و ليس الكل)، و ذلك أننا نحصل على تقريبا كل قوائم المستوردين الجزائريين و نطلعكم بأهم ما إقتنوه من دور النشر العربية الأهم و الأفضل من حيث الأمانة و التحقيق و الطباعة.

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

ترقبوا قريبا بإذن الله تقريرا لأهم النتائج و الملاحظات التي سجلناها أثناء تواجدنا بمعرض الكتاب في الجامعة.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

ترقبوا هذا الأسبوع بإذن الله عناوين جديدة و مهمة نضعها تباعا في هذا الموضوع كما هو معتاد، تجدونها في مكتبة الإمام الزهري بحول الله و قوته.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

(كتاب جديد) شرح كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي، 1/2 شرح معالي الشيخ العلامة صالح الفوزان، دار المحسن.

----------


## أبو أيوب محمد

السلام عليكم: أصدقك القول أنني تفاجأت بارتفاع الأسعار التي كانت على عكس ما كنت انتظر. لكن ما عسانا أن نقول إلا أن نسأله تعالى أن ينفعنا بهذه الكتب.                                                                                      لو سمحت أن تطلعني على أسعار الكتب التالية :الجواب الصحيح ,سبل السلام بتحقيق حلاق,تفسير الطبري و بأي تحقيق و طبعة. وفقنا الله و إياكم لما يحبه و يرضاه.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  1/6 للإمام الحافظ ابن قيم الجوزية، تحقيق أنور الباز، نسخة نادرة و فاخرة جدا شامواه-لونان (نسخة ممتازة الأحسن و الأدق تحقيق على الإطلاق، إعتمد محققها في التحقيق على 6 مخطوطات، فحقق الحكاتب كاملا لأول مرة) طبعة 2011، دار ابن حزم مع دار الوفاء.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

جديد:
مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ررر، تحقيق أنور الباز، شامواه لونان، دار ابن حزم.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

العبودية، لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، مجلد شامواه، دار ابن حزم.

تحرير محل النزاع في مسائل الحكم الشرعي 1/2، د.فاديغا موسى، رسالة دكتوراه، دار تدمرية.

الآراء الشاذة في أصول الفقه 1/2، د.عبد العزيز النملة، دار تدمرية.

الإجتهاد و التقليد عند الشاطبي جمع و دراسة و توثيق 1/2، دار تدمرية.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

كتب "دار تدمرية" لدينا بأقل سعرا على مستوى الجزائر....

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

قريبا بإذن الله (حوالي 20 إلى 25 يوم من 13.03.2012)

1- التمهيد شرح كتاب التوحيد لمعالي الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ، لونان شامواه، ط. مكتبة دار المنهاج.
2- فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري للحافظ ابن حجر، ط. مكتبة الرشد.

و الكثير من العناوين المهمة نكتبها كردود بإذن الله تباعا.

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

وفقكم الله لكل خير

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> وفقكم الله لكل خير


و إياكم أخي
بارك الله فيك.....

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

قريبا بإذن الله، مجموعة مهمة من إصدارات مكتبة دار المنهاج، تجدونها في مكتبة الإمام الزهري خلال 20 يوم على أبعد تقدير بإذن الله.

اليوم هو: السبت 24 ربيع الثاني 1433 هـ / 17 مارس 2012 م

----------


## ام اسحاق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يتوفر حاليا في مكتبتكم " فتح الباري" الطبعة السعودية ؟ وكم السعر
وكتاب " هذا الحبيب" للشيخ ابو بكر الجزائري حفظه الله؟ وكم السعر
 واذا ممكن عناوين كتب المصطلح التي تتوفر عليها مكتبكم ؟وهل توجد لديكم كتب في علم الحديث للشيخ ابي اسحاق الحويني حفظه الله
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## قسنطيني

السلام عليكم 
كم سعر هذا الكتاب (كتاب جديد) شرح كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي، 1/2 شرح معالي الشيخ العلامة صالح الفوزان، دار المحسن ( على الخاص طبعا )

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هل يتوفر حاليا في مكتبتكم " فتح الباري" الطبعة السعودية ؟ وكم السعر
> وكتاب " هذا الحبيب" للشيخ ابو بكر الجزائري حفظه الله؟ وكم السعر
>  واذا ممكن عناوين كتب المصطلح التي تتوفر عليها مكتبكم ؟وهل توجد لديكم كتب في علم الحديث للشيخ ابي اسحاق الحويني حفظه الله
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله

سيكون لدينا بإذن الله خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة كتاب "فتح الباري" ط.مكتبة الرشد.
و بخصوص كتاب الشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري ،لا يوجد لدينا.
و بخصوص كتاب المصطلح فلدينا الكثير منها الآن (راجعي القائمة في الردود السابقة)، و ستُدعم بكتب جديدة مهمة خلال الأيام المقبلة بإذن الله.
و بخصوص كتب "الحويني" فالمكتبة لا تبيعها.

شكرا و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> السلام عليكم 
> كم سعر هذا الكتاب (كتاب جديد) شرح كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي، 1/2 شرح معالي الشيخ العلامة صالح الفوزان، دار المحسن ( على الخاص طبعا )


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله أخي الكريم
كيف الأحوال،
أبشرك أن المكتبة ستجلب كتب قيمة جدا خلال الأيام المقبلة (حوالي 18 إلى 20 يوم)

و نعتذر من الإخوة و الأخوات بخصوص عنوان "كتاب الكبائر" فهو للإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب و ليس للحافظ الذهبي.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

جديد المكتبة:

النقولات السلفية في الرد على الطائفة الحدادية، تقديم العلامة النجمي و صالح الفوزان.

منهاج السنة النبوية في نقض كلام الشيعة القدرية 1/4، شامواه لونان، تحقيق د.محمد رشاد سالم رحمه الله، دار الفضيلة.

لمحات عن دعوة الإخوان لجمع من علماء السنة (العلامة أحمد شاكر و غيره)

القطبية هي الفتنة فاعرفوها

المورد الزلال في التنبيه على أخطاء الظلال

رسالة العبودية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، مجلد شامواه، تحقيق جديد على نسختين خطيتين، دار ابن حزم.

هذا ما لدينا هذه الإيام في إنتظار جلب -بإذن الله- عناوين مكتبة دار المنهاج و مكتبة الرشد و غيرها من دور النشر السعودية في القريب، و بالله التوفيق و صلى الله و سلم و بارك على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

جديد المكتبة:

إمتاع الجليس شرح عقائد الإيمان للإمام ابن باديس و منهجه في تقرير أسماء الله و صفاته، شرح العلامة أبي عبد المعز محمد علي فركوس حفظه الله.

متون أصول الفقه (الورقات + نظم الورقات + المنظومة السعدية) لونان شامواه فاخرة ،دار ابن حزم.

متن كتاب التوحيد، لونان شامواه فاخرة، دار ابن حزم

متون الأصول الثلاثة + آداب المشي إلى الصلاة + القواعد الأربعة +  كشف الشبهات، لونان شامواه فاخرة، دار ابن حزم.

----------


## قسنطيني

السلام عليكم 
ابلغنا بجديدك فور وصوله بارك الله فيك

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> السلام عليكم 
> ابلغنا بجديدك فور وصوله بارك الله فيك


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله أخي الكريم
حياك الله و بياك، كيف الأحوال...
أي جديد تقصد، أعني هل تقصد السلعة التي سنجلبها في الأيام القليلة المقبلة بإذن الله؟

المهم، سنطلعكم بإذن الله بكل جديد (تقريبا) في المكتبة، ما عليكم سوى مراجعة الردود هنا في هذا الموضوع، و بالله التوفيق و صلى الله و سلم على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه.

----------


## قسنطيني

السلام عليك 
نعم ذلك ما اقصد

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> السلام عليك 
> نعم ذلك ما اقصد


طيب أخي، سنطلعك على الجديد حال توفره لدينا و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

إعلآن مهم:
تعلن مكتبة الإمام الزهري أنه قد حدث خلل بخصوص تنظيم عُمَّال المكتبة، مما يجعل أيام العمل في تذبذب خلال شهر "أفريل"، الأمر الذي أدى إلى إغلاق المكتبة من "الأحد إلى الأربعاء" طوال شهر أفريل، و سنعوض فتح أبواب المكتبة للزبائن أيام "الخميس، الجمعة و السبت" من الساعة 9 صباحا إلى 12.30 و من الساعة 13.30 إلى صلاة المغرب. 
لمزيد من التفصيل، هاتف رقم = 0554772798
نعتذر لزبائننا على هذا الإزعاج و الله المستعان...

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

إختيارات الامير الصنعاني الفقهية
كتاب السير و المغازي 1/2
كتاب الصارم المسلول على شاتم الرسول
أسباب النزول للنيسابوري
شرح مختصر الحوفي 1/3

هذا بعض الجديد في إنتظار الكتب المذكورة سابقا...

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

السلام عليكم
تعلن مكتبة الإمام الزهري عن فتح أبوابها للزبائن يوم الأربعاء أيضا...

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

هل وصلتكم كتب جديدة 
لأن المدة التي ذكرتها قد انقضت
فهل من بشائر تزفها الينا اخي

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

السلام عليكم
 اخي عذرا فالتاخير من المصدر بسبب بعض الاجراءات القانونية و جمركية عند وصول الحاوية لميناء الجزائر
ربما تصلنا بعد 10 ايام من اليوم بإذن الله

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

نبشر الاخوة ان الكتب المنتظرة ستصلنا بداية الاسبوع المقبل بإذن الله من دون تحديد اليوم، وهي كتب قيمة معظمها من مكتبة دار المنهاج بالرياض.
نضع العناوين الجديدة (حوالي 42 عنوان) قريبا بإذن الله...

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

نبشر الاخوة ان الكتب المنتظرة ستصلنا بداية الاسبوع المقبل بإذن الله من دون تحديد اليوم، وهي كتب قيمة معظمها من مكتبة دار المنهاج بالرياض.
نضع العناوين الجديدة (حوالي 42 عنوان) قريبا بإذن الله ...

----------


## قسنطيني

السلام عليكم اتمنى ان يكون في القائمة كتاب علو الهمة للسيد عفاني   طبعة الرسالة

----------


## نبيل أحمد الطيب الجزائري

السلام عليكم، أخوكم من جامعة الأمير عبد القادر يسئل عن هذه الكتب هل هي عندكم: 
السنة ومكانتها في التشريع لمصطفى السباعي
الأنوار الكاشفة للمعلمي
حجية السنة لعبد الغني عبد الخالق
أضواء السنة المحمدية أما ظلمات أبي رية محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

الكتب المذكورة في رديكما لا توجد في القائمة الجديدة الخاصة بنا

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

نحن بانتظار القائمة أخي الكريم
عجل بارك الله فيك

----------


## قسنطيني

اين القائمة بارك الله فيك 
وهل فيها كتاب البدع المستخرج من كتب الالباني

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

الدفعة الأولى من القائمة:

التمهيد شرح كتاب التوحيد
معالي الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض

تحقيق الرغبة في توضيح النخبة
عبد الكريم الخضير
مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض

شرح الورقات في أصول الفقه -
عبد الله الفوزان
مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض

شرح لمعة الإعتقاد
الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض

شرح مقدمة التفسير
الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض


أحاديث العقيدة التي يوهم ظاهرها التعارض
سليمان بن محمد الدبيخي
مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض

المرافق على الموافق 1/2
ابن محمدفاضل بن مامين
دار بن عفان مصر

أحكام حضور المساجد
عبد الله الفوزان
مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض

أذكار الصباح والمساء
عبد المحسن العسكر
مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض

آراء الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز الفقهية 1 / 2  ( شاموا )
ياسين بن سعيد الحاشدي
دار بن حزم لبنان

إرسال الشواظ على من تتبع الشواذ
صالح الشمراني
مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض

إعتقاد  أهل السنة
أبو بكر الإسماعيلي ت/جمال عزون
مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض


*اقتضاء العلم العمل*
*الخطيب البغدادي ت/ الألباني*
*المكتب الإسلامي لبنان*

*الأحكام المترتبة على الفسق في الفقه الإسلامي 1/2*
*فوفانا آدم*
*مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض
*

*البلاغة الواضحة*
*علي الجارم*
*عالم الكتب الرياض*

*ألفية العراقي*
*عناية فضيلة الدكتور عبد الكريم الخضير*
*مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض
*

*التحفة المهدية شرح التدمرية*
*فالح المهدي*
*دار الوطن السعودية*

*التذكرة في أحوال الموتى 1/3 - رسالة* *دكتوراه*
*القرطبي ت الصادق بن محمد بن إبراهيم*
*مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض
*

*السيرةالنبويةال  صحيحة 1/2*
*أكرم ضياء العمري*
*مكتبة العبيكان السعودية*

*الشريعة 1/3 - رسالة دكتوراه*
*أبو بكر الآجري ت/ عبد الله الدميجي*
*دار الوطن السعودية*

*الشهادة لمعين بالشهادة*
*د. سليمان الدبيخي.*
*مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض
*

*ألفية بن مالك*
*ت/  سليمان بن عبدالعزيز العيوني.*
*مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض
*

*المسائل الفقهية التي توقف فيها أحمد بن حنبل*
*رياض أحمد رجاء دياب*
*مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض
*

*المعلم على حروف المعجم في تفسير  الأحلام*
*تحقيق مشهور حسن سلمان*
*ابن الجوزي  السعودية*

*الإقناع لطالب علم الإنتفاع 1/4*
*شمس الدين الحجاوي ت/ عبد الله التركي*
*عالم الكتب الرياض*

*النصب والنواصب*
*بدر بن ناصر العواد*
*مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض
*

*النفي في باب الصفات*
*أبي محمد أرزقي سعيداني*
*مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض
*

*تهذيب كتاب التوحيد - لإبن خزيمة*
*د. سليمان بن محمد الدبيخي*
*مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض
*

*تفسير بن كثير 1/5*
*إبن كثير ت/  سامي سلامة*
*دار طيبة الرياض*

*تغليق التعليق 1 / 5*
*ابن حجرالعسقلاني*
*المكتب الإسلامي لبنان*




يتبع بإذن الله

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

الدفعة الثانية من القائمة:

شرح العقيدة الأصبهانية  لإبن تيمية
"لأول مرة في الجزائر"
بتحقيق الدكتور : السعوي -
أحسن تحقيق
مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض


شرح السنة

البربهاري / أحسن تحقيق

مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض

شرح السنة للمزني

تحقيق: د.جمال عزون
أحسن تحقيق
مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض

شرح المقدمة الآدبية

ياسر بن حامد المطيري

مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض

فوائد في علوم الحديث

د. عبدالعليم عبدالعظيم البستوي

مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض

مختصر العلو

محمد ناصر الدين الألباني

المكتب الإسلامي لبنان


منهج السلف في الوعظ

أبي يزيد سليم بن صفية

مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض

نتيجة النظر بشرح نخبة الفكر

كمال الدين محمد بن حسن بن يحيى الشمني
أحسن تحقيق
مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض

نثر الورود على مراقي السعود 

محمد الأمين الشنقيطي

دار بن حزم لبنان


تالي تلخيص المتشابه1/2

الخطيب البغدادي

دارالصميعي السعودية


حقيقة الضرورة الشرعية

محمد الجيزاني

مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض

إصلاح المساجد

جمال الدين القاسمي ت/ الألباني

المكتب الإسلامي لبنان


الشاهد الشعري في تفاسير القرآن

عبد الرحمان الشهري

مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض

المتحف في  أحكام المصحف

صالح بن محمد الرشيد

مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض




الدفعة الثالثة قريبا بإذن الله

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

أخي راجع الخاص 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## قسنطيني

عجل بالدفعات الباقية بارك الله فيك

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

الدفعة الثالثة
*وبل الغمامة في شرح عمدة الفقه لإبن قدامة 1/8 لأول مرة يطبع كامل*



*عبد الله الطيار*
*مدار الوطن السعودية*



فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري (شامواه-أفضل طبعة)  1/19
ت/نظر الفريابي ومعه تعليقات الإمامين بن باز و البراك
دار طيبة الرياض

----------


## قسنطيني

هل تفتحون المكتبة يومي الجمعة والسبت وان كان ذلك   - على الساعة كم تفتحون 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> هل تفتحون المكتبة يومي الجمعة والسبت وان كان ذلك   - على الساعة كم تفتحون 
> بارك الله فيك


نعم أخي
يوم الجمعة 9.00 إلى 12.00 و من 15.00 إلى المغرب
يوم السبت 9.00 إلى 12.30 و من 13.30 إلى المغرب
يوم الأحد 9.00 إلى 12.30 و من 13.30 إلى المغرب

----------


## قسنطيني

ضروري جدا كم سعر= منهج السلف في الوعظ
                       =إصلاح المساجد
على خاص طبعا

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


1- شرح مختصر روضة الناظر للشيخ سعد الشثري 1/2
دار تدمرية 

2- جامع الدروس العربية
دار ابن حزم

3- فتاوى أركان الإسلام للشيخ ابن عثيمين
دار الثريا

4- سنن ابن ماجة 
مؤسسة الرسالة

5- جمع الفوائد من جامع الأصول و مجمع الزوائد
دار ابن حزم

6- عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود
تحقيق مشهور سلمان
مكتبة المعارف

7- الملل و النحل للشهرستاني 1/2
مصورة
دار أضواء السلف

8- الثمر الداني شرح رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني 1/2
دار ابن حزم

9- رسالة الشرك و مظاهره للشيخ مبارك الميلي
تحقيق أبو عبد الرحمن

10- كتاب الروح للإمام ابن القيم 1/2
دار عالم الفوائد

11- كتاب الطرق الحكمية في السياسة الشرعية 1/2
دار عالم الفوائد

12- جامع المسائل لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 1/5
الخمس مجموعات الأولى
دار عالم الفوائد

هذا بعض ما في المكتبة مما لم يذكر سابقا في إنتظار الجديد قريبا بإذن الله
 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

يصلنا خلال الأيام المقبلة بإذن الله


فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية 1/37 دار العاصمة

الدرر السنية 1/16 جمع ابن قاسم

تفسير  الفاتحة . البقرة 3/1  لابن عثيمين


تفسير سورة المائدة 2/1 لابن عثيمين


تفسير سورة النساء  1/2 
لابن عثيمين

فتح ذي الجلال والإكرام شرح بلوغ المرام 1/10 
لابن عثيمين

منحة العلام شرح بلوغ المرام 1/ 10  عبد الله الفوزان

--مع جديد آخر يعلن عنه في وقته--
 
مكتبة الإمام الزُّهْري 
العنوان الرئيسي: حي الهناء رقم 08 مدينة الخروب
الهاتف: 0554772798/0667714962

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

الجديد بإذن الله

شرح  الأصول الثلاثة

عبد العزيز الراجحي
 دار الوطن 

 شرح الأصول من علم   الاصول 

محمد صالح العثيمين
دار ابن الجوزي

شرح   العقيدة السفارينية 

محمد بن صالح العثيمين
دار الوطن 



شرح مقدمة التسهيل لعلوم التنزيل
مساعد الطيار
دار ابن الجوزي


شرح سنن النسائي 22/1
للعلامة محمد  آدم الإثيوبي
دار ابن الجوزي

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

*السلام عليكم*

*المحاورات لطلب الأمر الرشيد في تفهم كتاب التوحيد. 
*

*لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة د.عبدالله الغنيمان -حفظه الله-
رئيس قسم العقيدة بالدراسات العليا بالجامعة الاسلامية بالمدينة النبوية
و المدرس بالمسجد النبوي
*

* مجلدين - ورق شامواه فاخر
*
*عن دار ابن الجوزي*






*كتاب سير أعلام النبلاء [مؤسسة الرسالة].

تأليف الإمام الحافظ : شمس الدين محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان الذهبي.

تحقيق:شعيب الأرنؤوط - محمد نعيم العرقسوسي - ومأمؤن صاغرجي - وآخرون.


عدد المجلدات: 30 مجلد.
*

 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

وصلنا بحمد الله و منه و كرمه


*1*- فضائل الصحابة 1/2 تحقيق الشيخ وصي الله عباس
دار ابن الجوزي

*2*- الإحكام في أصول الأحكام للآمدي 1/2
بتعليق الشيخ العلامة عبد الرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله
دار الصميعي

*3*- الرد على الزنادقة و الجهمية للإمام أحمد بن حنبل
طبعة فاخرة - تحقيق ممتاز
بتقريظ أصحاب الفضيلة
صالح الفوزان و صالح آل الشيخ
دار القبس - المملكة العربية السعودية

*4*- إعراب الألفية المسمى تمرين الطلاب على صناعة الإعراب للأزهري 1/2
دار ابن حزم

*5*- تيسير العزيز الحميد بشرح كتاب التوحيد 1/2
تحقيق العتيبي
دار الصميعي

*6*- شرح الأصول من علم الأصول للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله
الطبعة الشرعية - فاخرة
دار الوطن


البقية تباعا بإذن الله

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

وصلنا بحمد الله و منه و كرمه




فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية 1/37 
*دار العاصمة*

الدرر السنية 1/16 جمع ابن قاسم
* دار القاسم*

تفسير  الفاتحة . البقرة 3/1  لابن عثيمين
*دار ابن الجوزي*
 
تفسير سورة المائدة 2/1 للعلامة ابن عثيمين
*دار ابن الجوزي*
 
تفسير سورة النساء  1/2  للعلامة ابن عثيمين
* دار ابن الجوزي*

الجامع في العلل و الفوائد 1/5 د.ماهر ياسين الفحل
*دار ابن الجوزي*

غربة الإسلام 1/2 للشيخ العلامة حمود التويجري
*دار الصميعي*

إتحاف الجماعة بما ورد في الفتن و أشراط الساعة 1/3 للشيخ العلامة حمود التويجري
*دار الصميعي*

القول البليغ في جماعة التبليغ للشيخ العلامة حمود التويجري
*دار الصميعي*

الكوكب الساطع نظم جمع الجوامع للحافظ السيوطي
مع شرحه للعلامة د.محمد علي آدم الأثيوبي
*دار ابن الجوزي*

تعجيل الندى بشرح قطر الندى للشيخ د.عبد الله الفوزان
*دار ابن الجوزي*

دليل السالك لألفية ابن مالك 1/2للشيخ د.عبد الله الفوزان
*دار ابن الجوزي*



* البقية تباعا بإذن الله*

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

وصلنا بحمد الله و منه و كرمه

*شرح سنن النسائي* 
*المسمى*
*ذخيرة العقبى بشر**ح المحتب**ى*
للشيخ العلامة جامع الفنون د. محمد بن علي آدم الأثيوبي
حفظه *الله* تعالى ونفع به و أمد في عمره

*22 م**جلد كبير (42 في الأصل)* - فاخر جدا - عن *دار ابن الجوزي المباركة*

----------


## أبو أيوب محمد

كم سعر شرح سنن النسائي

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> كم سعر شرح سنن النسائي


على الخاص أخي

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

وصلنا بحمد الله و منه و كرمه


الإحكام في أصول الأحكام 1/2 للأمدي
دار الصميعي

قرة عين المحتاج في شرح مقدمة الإمام مسلم بن الحجاج 1/2
لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة المحدث محمد الأثيوبي
دار ابن الجوزي

تقريب التهذيب للحافظ ابن حجر تقديم فضيلة الشيخ بكر أبو زيد
دار العاصمة

النهج الأسمى بشرح أسماء الله الحسنى للشيخ محمد النجدي
دار الإمام الذهبي

الهادي في القراءات السبع للقيروابي
دار عباد الرحمن

النصيحة بالتحذير للشيخ المحدث الألباني رحمه الله
دار ابن القيم

الملخص الفقهي لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة صالح الفوزان
الإصدار الثالث لدار ابن الجوزي

الباقي تباعا بإذن الله
---------

هذه بعض الأغلفة لكتب جديدة لدينا

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
وصلنا بحمد الله

شرح سمت الوصول إلى علم الأصول
دار ابن الجوزي - الدمام

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 إعلان:

تعلن مكتبة الإمام الزهري بالخروب، عن تعليق نشاطها التجاري بصفة مؤقتة لأسباب خاصة، من 23 جمادى الثانية 1434 هجري الموافق لـ 05 مايو 2013، إلى غاية أوئل شهر رجب 1434 الموافق لأواخر شهر مايو 2013.

نعتذر لزبائننا الكرام على هذا الإزعاج

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

*السلام عليكم*

*وصلنا بحمد الله*

*

الهوى و أثره في الخلاف** لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة عبدالله الغنيمان. 
**عن دار ابن الجوزي.


الجامع لأخلاق الراوي و آداب السامع (محذوف الأسانيد)
دار ابن الجوزي

فقه العبادات لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين
دار الوطن

فتح الولي الناصر بشرح روضة الناظر 1/6
شرح فضيلة الشيخ علي الضويحي
عضو هيئة كبار العلماء -سابقا-
دار ابن الجوزي


كتاب المجروحين لابن حبان 1/2
تحقيق حمدي السلفي
دار الصميعي

كتاب الضعفاء للعقيلي 1/4
تحقيق حمدي السلفي
دار الصميعي

القواعد الأصولية المستنبطة من المدونة الكبرى للإمام مالك 1/2
رسالة جامعية
دار ابن حزم

النكت على مقدمة ابن الصلاح للإمام الزركشي 1/3
تحقيق زين العابدين فريج
دار أضواء السلف

فتح المجيد بشرح كتاب التوحيد مع تعليقات الإمام ابن باز و الشيخ الفقي
دار الصميعي

الموافقات للإمام الشاطبي 1/6
** تحقيق مشهور حسن
دار ابن عفان دار ابن القيم
 

 يتبع بإذن الله*

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

النكت على كتاب ابن الصلاح للحافظ ابن حجر 
بتحقيق الشيخ ربيع المدخلي

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بيان الوهم والإيهام لأبن القطان الفاسي متوفر لديكم ؟؟؟

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وصلنا بحمد الله

مصحف التجويد برواية حفص
دار المعرفة

مصحف التجويد برواية ورش
دار المعرفة

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> بيان الوهم والإيهام لأبن القطان الفاسي متوفر لديكم ؟؟؟


حياكم الله

نفد أخي الكريم.

----------


## فاطمة زهرة

السلام عليكم سيدي الفاضل اولا و قيل كل شيء اشكركم جزيل الشكر على مجهوداتكم القيمة التي تبذلونها في سبيل نشر العلم وزادكم المولى عزوجل نوارا على نور ورفعكم الى اعلى الدرجات و اسماها اما بعد
اود ان اسالكم ان كانت تتوفر لديكم الكتب الاتية
متشابه القران لابمن منادى
متشابه القران و مختلفه للمازنداراني
اشكالية تاويل القران قديما و حديثا لنصر حامد ابو زيد
االمبنى و المعنى في الايات المتشابهات لياسن عبد المجيد ياسين
معاني المحكم و المتشابه في القران الكريم لاحمد حسن فرحات
نظرية السياق دراسة اصولية لنجم الدين كريم الزنكي
نظرية السياق القراني دراسة تاصيلية دلالية نقدية لمثنى عبد الفتاح
السياق و اثره في المعنى للمهدي ابراهيم
و اود ان اسالكم  ان كان بامكاني التواصل معكم عبر الهاتف النقال  وشكرا لكم و جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

> السلام عليكم سيدي الفاضل اولا و قيل كل شيء اشكركم جزيل الشكر على مجهوداتكم القيمة التي تبذلونها في سبيل نشر العلم وزادكم المولى عزوجل نوارا على نور ورفعكم الى اعلى الدرجات و اسماها اما بعد
> اود ان اسالكم ان كانت تتوفر لديكم الكتب الاتية
> متشابه القران لابمن منادى
> متشابه القران و مختلفه للمازنداراني
> اشكالية تاويل القران قديما و حديثا لنصر حامد ابو زيد
> االمبنى و المعنى في الايات المتشابهات لياسن عبد المجيد ياسين
> معاني المحكم و المتشابه في القران الكريم لاحمد حسن فرحات
> نظرية السياق دراسة اصولية لنجم الدين كريم الزنكي
> نظرية السياق القراني دراسة تاصيلية دلالية نقدية لمثنى عبد الفتاح
> ...


السلام عليكم

للأسف لا يوجد أي من الكتب التي ذكرتها

هاتف المكتبة متاح للجميع، نسأل الله أن يوفق الجميع لما يحبه و يرضاه.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

 من جديد المكتبة:

 آثار العلامة عبد الرحمن المعلمي رحمه الله 1/25

أثار الإمام العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله 1/19

الرد على المبتدعة للإمام ابن البناء - تحقيق عادل آل حمدان الغامدي- دار الأمر الأول

ذم الكلام للإمام ابن البناء - تحقيق عادل آل حمدان الغامدي- دار الأمر الأول

إتحاف القاري بالتعليقات على شرح السنة للإمام البربهاري 1/2 - لبقية السلف صالح الفوزان

الدرر اللوامع شرح جمع الجوامع 1/5 -للشيخ الأصولي الكوراني- ط.الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

 *من جديدنا*

1- الصحيح المسند مما ليس في الصحيحين للشيخ المحدث مقبل بن هادي الوادعي -رحمه الله-  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: .دار الآثار

2- فتح رب البرية بشرح نظم الآجرومية للشيخ أحمد الحازمي -حفظه الله-  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: .مكتبة الأسدي مكة.

3- كتاب الشفاعة للشيخ المحدث مقبل بن هادي الوادعي -رحمه الله-  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: .دار الآثار

4- أحاديث معلة ظاهرها الصحة للشيخ المحدث مقبل بن هادي الوادعي -رحمه الله-  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: .دار الآثار

5- زاد المعاد للإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  .دار الوفاء

6- حل العقدة في شرح العمدة للشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز الراجحي  -حفظه الله-  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: .دار التوحيد

7- ضوابط الرواية عند المحدثين للشيخ محمد سعيد رسلان  -حفظه الله- :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: . دار أضواء السلف المصرية.

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
*
من جديدنا

*1- جامع البيان عن تأويل القرآن 1/15 المعروف بتفسير الإمام الطبري -رحمه الله-

2- الدرة العثيمينية بشرح فتح رب البرية بتلخيص الحموية

3- حقبة من التاريخ

4- تسهيل الإلمام بفقه الأحاديث من بلوغ المرام 1/6 للشيخ صالح الفوزان -حفظه الله-

5- مدونة الفقه المالكي و أدلته 1/4

6- المنتقى من فتاوى الشيخ صالح الفوزان 1/3

7- مسائل الإمام أحمد و الإمام إسحاق ابن راهوية رواية الإمام الكوسج 1/10

8- فتح القدير 1/5 المعروف بتفسير الشوكاني -رحمه الله-

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
 
 *من جديدنا* 
( 12 رمضان 1434 هـ )



*المصاحف:

( متوفر بالجملة )  مصحف - ثمن - محير شمواه فنى  12*17
*
*( متوفر بالجملة )  مصحف - ربع - ابيض 2لون فنى 14*20

**( متوفر بالجملة )  مصحف - جوامعى - شمواه 2لون 

**( متوفر بالجملة )  مصحف - نصف - شمواه 2لون 17*24 

**( متوفر بالجملة )  مصحف حجم 8*12 شمواه سوسته 

**( متوفر بالجملة )  جزء عم - نصف-  17*24 

**( متوفر بالجملة )  العشر الاخير - ربع - 14*20 



الكتب:
*
*( متوفر بالجملة )  تفسير القرآن العظيم لإبن كثير 1/7

**( متوفر بالجملة )  شرح أسماء الله الحسنى في ضوء الكتاب والسنة للشيخ سعيد بن وهف القحطاني

**( متوفر بالجملة )  تاريخ الاسلام 1/53 للإمام الذهبي

**( متوفر بالجملة )  فتح الباري 1/15 للحافظ ابن حجر

**( متوفر بالجملة )  الهدية الهادية الى الطائفة التيجانية للعلامة تقي الدين الهلالي

**( متوفر بالجملة )  المجموع العلمى من رسائل العلامة الحكمي

**( متوفر بالجملة )  الجامع الفريد في متون العقيدة و التوحيد (40 متن) ورق شامواه 

**( متوفر بالجملة )  كتاب التوحيد للعلامة صالح الفوزان

**( متوفر بالجملة )  الفصول في سيرة الرسول

**شرح الرحبية للشيخ محي الدين عبد الحميد

**( متوفر بالجملة )  شرح القواعد الأربعة* * للعلامة صالح الفوزان
*
*( متوفر بالجملة )  الصحيح المسند من أسباب النزول للشيخ المحدث مقبل الوادعي

**( متوفر بالجملة )  الجامع الصحيح مما ليس في الصحيحين 1/6* *للشيخ المحدث مقبل الوادعي

**المبادئ المفيدة في التوحيد و الفقه و العقيدة للشيخ يحي الحجوري

**( متوفر بالجملة )  النشر في القراءات العشر 1/2

**( متوفر بالجملة )  سنن ابن ماجه -محقق على 6 مخطوطات منها نسخة الحافظ بن قدامة المقدسي-
*

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: السلام عليكم و رحمة الله :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  

من جديد المكتبة



الإبانة الكبرى للإمام ابن بطة 1/9 دار الراية

كتاب السنة للإمام الخلال 1/7 دار الراية

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: السلام عليكم و رحمة الله :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  

من جديدنا (جديد مكتبة الإمام الزهري ذو القعدة 1434 - سبتمبر 2013 .)

منهاج السنة النبوية في نقض كلام الشيعة القدرية 1/4 دار الفضيلة

درء تعارض العقل و النقل 1/4 دار الفضيلة

شرح رسالة العبودية للشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي .دار الفضيلة

مسودة أصول الفقه لآل تيمية 1/2 دار الفضيلة

الصفدية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية دار الفضيلة

القول المفيد شرح كتاب التوحيد 1/2 دار ابن الجوزي

عارض الجهل و أثره على أحكام الإعتقاد عند أهل السنة و الجماعة للشيخ أبي العلا راشد تقديم العلامة صالح الفوزان

الإفهام شرح بلوغ المرام 1/2 للشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز الراجحي

الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح 1/3 دار الفضيلة

إعانة المستفيد شرح كتب التوحيد 1/2 دار العاصمة

الملخص شرح كتاب التوحيد دار العاصمة

الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع 1/15 دار ابن الجوزي

نيل الأوطار تحقيق حلاق 1/16 دار ابن الجوزي

منحة العلام شرح بلوغ المرام 1/10 دار ابن الجوزي

الفقيه و المتفقه دار ابن الجوزي

طريق الهجرتين للإمام ابن القيم. دار الفضيلة

التلخيص شرح الجامع الصحيح 1/2 للنووي رحمه الله. دار طيبة

زيادة الإيمان و نقصانه و حكم الإستثناء منه للشيخ عبد الرزاق البدر. دار كنوز إشبيليا

الإبهاج شرح المنهاج للسبكي رحمه الله 1/2 دار الصميعي.

إقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 1/2 دار كنوز إشبيليا

تعظيم قدر الصلاة للإمام محمد بن نصر المروزي دار الفضيلة

تناقض أهل البدع و الأهواء في العقيدة 1/2 مكتبة الرشد

الإيمان عند السلف و علاقته بالعمل و كشف شبهات المعاصرين 1/2 مكتبة الرشد

نواقض الإيمان القولية و العملية. دار الوطن

صفة الصلاة وصف مفصل مقرون بالدليل. للشيخ عبد الله الطيار

شرح حديث النزول لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية. دار العاصمة

تطريز رياض الصالحين 1/2 للشيخ فيصل آل مبارك رحمه الله. دار العاصمة

الإعلام بفوائد عمدة الأحكام 1/11 دار العاصمة

جامع بيان العلم و فضله للإمام ابن عبد البر 1/2 دار ابن الجوزي

التحقيقات المرضية في المباحث الفرضية للشيخ صالح الفوزان. دار المنهاج

شرح الأصبهانية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية. دار المنهاج

الفتوى الحموية الكبرى تحقيق حمد التويجري. دار المنهاج

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*و الصلاة و السلام على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين، و على تابعيهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.*
*أما بعد،* 
*فمعكم أخوكم أبو عبد الكريم، من مكتبة الإمام الزهري بمدينة الخروب - ولاية قسنطينة.

يشرفني أن أعلن للإخوة الأفاضل عن إفتتاح صفحة لمكتبتنا المباركة على موقع   التواصل الإجتماعي المشهور (فيسبوك) هدفها توسيع و إستمرار التواصل مع  طلبة  العلم و المهتمين بالكتاب الإسلامي الذي نوفره، بعد تواجدنا على  منتدى أهل  الحديث و شبكة الألوكة حرسهما الله و سدد خطاهما للتوحيد و  السنة.

رابط الصفحة على الفيسبوك:
*
https://www.facebook.com/mi.zuuhri*


حسابنا على التويتر:
@Zuuhri
*


*لا تنسوا تسجيل إعجابكم بصفحتنا مشكورين*

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

حياكم الله 
هذا بعض جديد في مكتبة الإمام الزهري بمدينة الخروب

الباقي تجدونه على صفحتنا في الفيس بوك

العنوان: الرياض الناظرة و الحدائق النيرة الزاهرة في العقائد و الفنون المتنوعة الفاخرة
 المؤلف: العلامة عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

العنوان: شرح حديث جبريل في تعلم الدين
 المؤلف: فضيلة الشيخ العلامة عبد المحسن العباد

العنوان: كشف اللثام شرح عمدة الأحكام
 المؤلف: محمد بن أحمد السفاريني
 المحقق: نور الدين طالب
 عدد المجلدات: 7 - ورق شامواه

العنوان: منهج السالكين و توضيح الفقه في الدين
 المؤلف: العلامة عبد الرحمن السعدي

العنوان: علم علل الحديث و دوره في حفظ السنة النبوية
 المؤلف: فضيلة الشيخ المحدث وصي الله عباس

العنوان: فتح القوي المتين في شرح الأربعين و تتمة الخمسين
 المؤلف: فضيلة الشيخ العلامة عبد المحسن العباد

العنوان: بهجة قلوب الأبرار و قرة عيون الأخيار في شرح جوامع الأخبار
 و هو شرح للأربعين النووية للإمام النووي و تتمتها للإمام ابن رجب
 المؤلف: العلامة عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

العنوان: شرح رسالة العبودية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
 المؤلف: الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز الراحجي

المؤلف: الإتباع و أصول فقه السلف
 المؤلف: العلامة وصي الله عباس 

العنوان: أقوال ذوي العرفان في أن أعمال الجوارح داخلة في مسمى الإيمان
 المؤلف: الشيخ عصام بن عبد الله السنان
 تقديم: العلامة صالح الفوزان

التقليد و حكمه في ضوء الكتاب و السنة و الآثار السلفية
 المؤلف: الشيخ العلامة وصي الله عباس

العنوان: المسائل الفقهية التي توقف فيها الإمام أحمد رحمه الله
 المؤلف: رياض دياب
 الناشر: مكتبة دار المنهاج - الرياض

العنوان: التحفة المهدية شرح الرسالة التدمرية
 المؤلف: الشيخ فالح المهدي -رحمه الله-
 تعليق: د. عبد الرحمن المحمود

العنوان: شرح العمدة في بيان مناسك الحج و العمرة
 المؤلف: شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
 المحقق: أ.د.صالح الحسن
 الناشر: مكتبة دار المنهاج - الرياض

العنوان: ناسخ الحديث و منسوخه
 المؤلف: الإمام الحافظ أبو بكر الأثرم

العنوان: الجامع الصحيح في القدر
 المؤلف: العلامة المحدث مقبل الوادعي

العنوان: مجموع فتاوى شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية
 المؤلف: أحمد ابن تيمية رحمه الله

العنوان: إعراب الألفية (تمرين الطلاب في صناعة الإعراب)
 المؤلف: خالد الأزهري

مواهب الجليل في شرج مختصر الشيخ خليل
 المؤلف: شيخ المالكية في زمانه العلامة الحطاب

العنوان: حقبة من التاريخ
 ما بين وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم إلى مقتل الحسين رضي الله عنه
 المؤلف: د.عثمان الخميس

العنوان: مجموع فتاوى ابن باز
 المؤلف: الإمام العلامة عبد العزيز بن باز

العنوان: تحفة اللبيب في شرح التقريب
 المؤلف: الامام الفقيه ابن دقيق العيد المالكي ثم الشافعي
 المحقق: د.عبد الستار عايش
 الناشر: دار أطلس الخضراء - ورق شامواه فاخر

العنوان: المرافق على الموافق
 المؤلف: الشريف بن ماء العينين
 المحقق: مشهور حسن

----------


## مكتبة الإمام الزهري

*المختارات الجلية من المسائل الفقهية*
*تأليف العلامة عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي رحمه الله*
*الناشر: ‫‏مكتبة الإمام الزهري‬ للنشر و التوزيع - ‫‏الجزائر‬*
*طبع الداخل: لونان - ورق شامواه
http://i38.servimg.com/u/f38/13/45/00/49/0110.jpg


*

----------

